# Winter Weather Thread 2015/2016 Part III



## DDD

This is going to be a ride.  Winter Storm Watch will be issued shortly for metro Atlanta and that will most certainly be upgraded to a warning this evening.

Might as well start another thread that way I don't have to jump on here and make one in 10 minutes.  I have copied and pasted from my last post in the Part II thread.

CMC loads up the NE. That is not all snow people, that is probably a terrible amount of ICE. I think there will be decent snow up in the extreme NE part of the state up around Rabun and White counties. 1-2" of snow locally in the metro area, but NW GA as it looks right now could be in sort of a dry slot if you take the Canadian at face value.

I will say this again, the CAD prone areas, Athens, Gainesville, Lawrenceville and N and E are possibly looking at a MAJOR icing that the locals and our local NWS is just now starting to come around to.

Dont take any one model at face value. The GFS, Canadian, NAM have all come south, I expect the EURO to hammer us. Ensembles are south as well. I am more concerned about the ICE than anything else. Factor in the winds to power lines and trees and it could really be bad.

I am busy at work today, so I will post from my phone when I can.


----------



## PappyHoel

Cold rain. FIRST


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Cold rain. FIRST



You suck.   

Second.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> This is going to be a ride.  Winter Storm Watch will be issued shortly for metro Atlanta and that will most certainly be upgraded to a warning this evening.
> 
> Might as well start another thread that way I don't have to jump on here and make one in 10 minutes.  I have copied and pasted from my last post in the Part II thread.
> 
> CMC loads up the NE. That is not all snow people, that is probably a terrible amount of ICE. I think there will be decent snow up in the extreme NE part of the state up around Rabun and White counties. 1-2" of snow locally in the metro area, but NW GA as it looks right now could be in sort of a dry slot if you take the Canadian at face value.
> 
> I will say this again, the CAD prone areas, Athens, Gainesville, Lawrenceville and N and E are possibly looking at a MAJOR icing that the locals and our local NWS is just now starting to come around to.
> 
> Dont take any one model at face value. The GFS, Canadian, NAM have all come south, I expect the EURO to hammer us. Ensembles are south as well. I am more concerned about the ICE than anything else. Factor in the winds to power lines and trees and it could really be bad.
> 
> I am busy at work today, so I will post from my phone when I can.




Never cared much for Canada anyway.  

That model is one giant middle finger to all us fine folks up here in NW GA.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

DDD,
Can you give us an approximate time of when we can expect the snow / ice begin to accumulate in NE GA?   

Meaning, Friday PM rush hour, midnight, or what????


----------



## Mountainbuck

Boo. That's no good for me


----------



## blood on the ground

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> DDD,
> Can you give us an approximate time of when we can expect the snow / ice begin to accumulate in NE GA?
> 
> Meaning, Friday PM rush hour, midnight, or what????



After midnight tomorrow night


----------



## DDD

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> DDD,
> Can you give us an approximate time of when we can expect the snow / ice begin to accumulate in NE GA?
> 
> Meaning, Friday PM rush hour, midnight, or what????



No sir. 

Look for that ice threat to start tomorrow morning. 

In my opinion the locals are going to be playing catch up along with the NWS. Sad for the general public.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> This is going to be a ride.  Winter Storm Watch will be issued shortly for metro Atlanta and that will most certainly be upgraded to a warning this evening.
> 
> Might as well start another thread that way I don't have to jump on here and make one in 10 minutes.  I have copied and pasted from my last post in the Part II thread.
> 
> CMC loads up the NE. That is not all snow people, that is probably a terrible amount of ICE. I think there will be decent snow up in the extreme NE part of the state up around Rabun and White counties. 1-2" of snow locally in the metro area, but NW GA as it looks right now could be in sort of a dry slot if you take the Canadian at face value.
> 
> I will say this again, the CAD prone areas, Athens, Gainesville, Lawrenceville and N and E are possibly looking at a MAJOR icing that the locals and our local NWS is just now starting to come around to.
> 
> Dont take any one model at face value. The GFS, Canadian, NAM have all come south, I expect the EURO to hammer us. Ensembles are south as well. I am more concerned about the ICE than anything else. Factor in the winds to power lines and trees and it could really be bad.
> 
> I am busy at work today, so I will post from my phone when I can.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this map has the CAD area highlighted in blue for snow, for those looking to identify that area going forward.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Pooh. Well hopefully this system will surprise everyone and we'll all get a share of some snow. Minus the ice


----------



## Goddard

Thanks DDD and Malak05.   Following closely again.


----------



## malak05

Triple D any thoughts on the 925 temp profiles which are currently wrecking havoc on snowfall in Central and NW Ga?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did I miss DDDs call map? Or has he done it yet ?


----------



## malak05

The KING should be firing up


----------



## huntinglady74

Mountainbuck said:


> Did I miss DDDs call map? Or has he done it yet ?



I was wandering the same thing myself...


----------



## nickel back

Mountainbuck said:


> Did I miss DDDs call map? Or has he done it yet ?



no you did not miss it


----------



## Mountainbuck

There is a gap like the snow misses Whitfield, Murray, Dade Hahahah hilarious


----------



## RinggoldGa

Mountainbuck said:


> There is a gap like the snow misses Whitfield, Murray, Dade Hahahah hilarious



The snow prevention dome over Chattanooga slipped a little south.


----------



## Lee

Ok, I know there should be no IMBY questions, but I have a big one. Do you think this could affect the metro Atl evening commute? My wife works downtown...


----------



## DDD

No call map yet. I have to work my real job today.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Please let DDD do his normal job today. He will probably post call maps this evening when he has time.

Malack will probably keep us updated of any important info pertaining to the storm.

Thanks again for everything that you do DDD and Malack.


----------



## Priest

They have been running the big brine trucks all up and down 85 for my whole drive from Raleigh this morning. We've made it into SC and heading the rest of the way home. I've been getting pressure all week to stay into Friday....I know better thanks to you guys.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Cantore just tweeted this:

Jim Cantore ‏@JimCantore 37s38 seconds ago

12z NAM total ICE ACCRETION from @MikeWDross is CRIPPLING from northeast GA 2 North Carolina maxing near #Charlotte


----------



## RinggoldGa

Euro showing NW GA some love saying 3 inches in the 5 county NW GA area.  1 inch down to Atlanta and dusting to south Spalding County.  

I'm not smart enough to follow the low and give an idea of what it's doing and what it means.  I'm strictly looking at the snow map that can't be reposted here.


----------



## DDD

Boom!  Euro is colder this run. More wedge signal than before.


----------



## malak05

This is gonna be a huge now-casting event... 

Euro continues the general idea of 1 inch of snow for Metro area and points NW,N,NE having varying higher totals....BUT this is all about dynamics if the columns cool as moisture moves in then all bets are off for totals areas will see upticks... With the amount of Moisture and strength in this system dynamics and cooling shouldn't be lacking real time

I'm particular talking over the Metro and Central/NW GA areas... NE is a lock with the CAD


----------



## dsceviour

Can we see a map of the euro please?


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> No call map yet. I have to work my real job today.



When it's time use 1 of my 4 remaining IMBY's. I'm 1.24 miles NW from the threshold of Runway 16 at PDK.


----------



## zworley3

elfiii said:


> When it's time use 1 of my 4 remaining IMBY's. I'm 1.24 miles NW from the threshold of Runway 16 at PDK.



Hello Neighbor....


----------



## Matt.M

dsceviour said:


> Can we see a map of the euro please?



No.  The Euro is copyrighted.  No sharing.


----------



## dsceviour

Gotcha i was meaning can someone draw up a map similar to the euro?


----------



## elandil

dsceviour said:


> Gotcha i was meaning can someone draw up a map similar to the euro?



DDD is gotta do his paying job right now, but we will probably see more from him this evening. 

All we can do is be patient, I don't even think the storm knows what it's gonna do at this point....


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> No sir.
> 
> Look for that ice threat to start tomorrow morning.
> 
> In my opinion the locals are going to be playing catch up along with the NWS. Sad for the general public.



I only said that as a main event.. sorry


----------



## DDD

I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless



I know the NWS is calling for rain turning to snow tomorrow night and into Saturday all the way down in McCalla, Alabama where I am supposed to be hunting. It's making me reconsider going altogether.


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless



Maybe they are too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Maybe they are too?





I KNOW I am . .


----------



## MariettaDawg

RinggoldGa said:


> Euro showing NW GA some love saying 3 inches in the 5 county NW GA area.  1 inch down to Atlanta and dusting to south Spalding County.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to follow the low and give an idea of what it's doing and what it means.  I'm strictly looking at the snow map that can't be reposted here.



Weather Bell or WXSouth?


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless



They just sent us this at work.

www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/html/briefings.php


----------



## JewelsTurn

I am a closet winter weather junkie and have been following this thread for years!  I've posted random questions before...and I know we should not ask IMBY questions.

I also know I am a responsible adult and should make my own choices but I am working in Birmingham today and tomorrow and have to commute back to Suwanee.  Already changed plans and am now planning to leave Bham around 12 tomorrow - is that too late?


----------



## elandil

DDD said:


> I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless



This is giving me flashbacks to '93.... :-/


----------



## RinggoldGa

MariettaDawg said:


> Weather Bell or WXSouth?



I was looking on Weather Bell.


----------



## WoodsmanEd

DDD said:


> I am lost as a ball in tall grass with the NWS ice maps and snow maps. I don't even know what to say. There will be no winter storm watch until it hits I guess?  Maybe I am way off base?  Hmmmmmm.. Clueless



You are awesome, You always do your best to give us plenty of advance notice and believe me it is appreciated. As for the NWS, Weather Channel, And Local Mets They are driven by politics and told not to induce panic thus my opinion why they always wait till as you have mentioned the general public suffers from not being given the proper window to prepare.


----------



## RinggoldGa

JewelsTurn said:


> I am a closet winter weather junkie and have been following this thread for years!  I've posted random questions before...and I know we should not ask IMBY questions.
> 
> I also know I am a responsible adult and should make my own choices but I am working in Birmingham today and tomorrow and have to commute back to Suwanee.  Already changed plans and am now planning to leave Bham around 12 tomorrow - is that too late?



According to the EURO nothing will hit Bham and points east in Alabama till after 7pm eastern tomorrow.  

However it does have light accumulation in Atlanta between 1-7.  It goes in 6hr increments where I'm looking.  Nothing on the ground in atl at 1pm  Dusting to an inch at 7pm.


----------



## Mountainbuck

elandil said:


> This is giving me flashbacks to '93.... :-/



For real? I was a baby


----------



## WoodsmanEd

Mountainbuck said:


> For real? I was a baby



It was the wildest ride of my lifetime thus far. I was on the fire department then on shift, I did not go home for six days and it was constant call after call after call and the calls were back logged for about three days until it began to settle somewhat......Great memories and the largest snowfall I have ever seen to date.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mountainbuck said:


> For real? I was a baby



It won't be a 93 snow here in chatsworth. I was 10 then and remember most of it and this is not even close for us. The Christmas 2010 snow was more than what we will get in this I'm afraid. I got 7" on my porch in the Christmas 10' snow


----------



## DDD

Maybe I'm not completely crazy. Mellish sees it. 

http://m.wsbradio.com/weblogs/kirk-mellishs-weather-commentary/2016/jan/21/old-man-winter/


----------



## Crakajak

MariettaDawg said:


> They just sent us this at work.
> 
> www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/html/briefings.php



That's great info. Really puts it so we can understand all the different aspects of whats going on.Thanks for posting.


----------



## DDD

Call maps coming up.


----------



## Milkman

DDD said:


> Maybe I'm not completely crazy. Mellish sees it.
> 
> http://m.wsbradio.com/weblogs/kirk-mellishs-weather-commentary/2016/jan/21/old-man-winter/



Gotta say this guy words it where us average rednecks can understand it.


----------



## DDD

Matt.M said:


> That was 13 hours ago.  Has new model data changed that thinking?  Just checking.
> 
> Thanks Triple D for you constant hard work with the weather updates!



It says 13 hours ago, but he just posted it.


----------



## jbird1

Well I'm sure the thinking in the broadcast community may be..."alright people, let's let everyone get their workday and afternoon commute in before we drop bombs on them tonight about the situation.  We have tonight to sound the alarm and let the public in."


----------



## DDD

jbird1 said:


> Well I'm sure the thinking in the broadcast community may be..."alright people, let's let everyone get their workday and afternoon commute in before we drop bombs on them tonight about the situation.  We have tonight to sound the alarm and let the public in."



And this may be 100% accurate.


----------



## Toddcosper

Banks County Schools are closed tomorrow. I am sure more to follow.


----------



## DDD

To try and keep things organized, I am going to post these maps as Ice potential and Snow potential.

These lines to me can vary 25 miles on either side of the line.


----------



## Resica

Blizzard Watch here, 12-24". Bout time. Hoping for more.


----------



## nickel back

can this low keep going further south and colder???

its just hard to believe it has trend this far south as it is


----------



## Milkman

Pics of the great blizzard in March of 1888

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...zzard-of-1888-will-it-happen-again/ss-AA8BXMJ


----------



## DDD

Here is my snow map.  This is when it is all said and done Saturday afternoon.


----------



## elandil

Mountainbuck said:


> For real? I was a baby



My junior year of HS. I remember people coming to school in shorts that day, them letting us out early when it started flurrying, and we all thought it wasn't gonna be that bad. A friend came home with me because there was hills behind our trailer, and we were hoping to at least get enough snow to stick around for sledding. Mom got home from work right before the winds kicked up....then the bottom fell out.  The lights went out right after dark, which killed the heat blower. One thing I remember most was the creaking...you could hear it over the wind, cccreeaaakkkkk....then Snap!...Crash....Pine trees getting so top heavy with the ice they were literally toppling over, yanking the roots up. (which with some camo burlap made a great deer blind, but thats another deal)

Midnight found me and my friend out in the middle of the blizzard tied together with rope going to check on the neighbors, make sure everyone was ok. (one of the joys of being young..you get the "fun" jobs) the next day after seeing the porch roof warping we got the joy of climbing on the trailer roof and knocking off snow. Even though the well pump wasn't working (no power) we never had a water issue...just melted and boiled snow. (love gas stoves...) luckily we lived on a state road, so we had power back after 3-4 days. Some of our friends who lived farther off the mains went up to 8 days before theirs was back on. 

At the time it was an adventure, looking back I can see why I tend to stay prepared for that "just in case" few days when things can happen.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> can this low keep going further south and colder???
> 
> its just hard to believe it has trend this far south as it is



Yes.  Robert over at WxSouth said YESTERDAY that he expected the models to trend south and colder today.  I thought he was off his rocker.  Guess what?  He's dead on the money.

I also thought he was nuts to say Atlanta was going to get thumped but I have learned he is the man on these upper level lows and I listen when the man speaks.

Yes, I have seen him be wrong, but right now, I would not bet against him in a $2 poker hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> can this low keep going further south and colder???
> 
> its just hard to believe it has trend this far south as it is



Not really. While it was a trough low on Mondays ensembles it was a diagonally pulled upper lps from 250mb down to 925. Once it broke off and became a cutoff low (bowling ball) it was a free radical / vertical column of spinning nastiness that was free to go wherever it felt it wanted to, sort of.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Yes.  Robert over at WxSouth said YESTERDAY that he expected the models to trend south and colder today.  I thought he was off his rocker.  Guess what?  He's dead on the money.
> 
> I also thought he was nuts to say Atlanta was going to get thumped but I have learned he is the man on these upper level lows and I listen when the man speaks.
> 
> Yes, I have seen him be wrong, but right now, I would not bet against him in a $2 poker hand.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really. While it was a trough low on Mondays ensembles it was a diagonally pulled upper lps from 250mb down to 925. Once it broke off and became a cutoff low (bowling ball) it was a free radical / vertical column of spinning nastiness that was free to go wherever it felt it wanted to, sort of.




one yes and one not really.....


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> one yes and one not really.....



Only reason I say yes, is because Robert said in one of his post, that not one model has probably taken this ULL as far south as it will actually go.

Honestly though, I was like Hugh yesterday and I said it in the last thread, "I don't expect it to go any farther south".  Well... I was wrong.


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes, I hope that bowling ball/free radical dives south some more.


----------



## sd1611

DDD said:


> To try and keep things organized, I am going to post these maps as Ice potential and Snow potential.
> 
> These lines to me can vary 25 miles on either side of the line.



This looks bad for us Habersham folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Need the snow line to drop one county down.


----------



## jbird1

3 inches of snow on .5 inch of ice followed by 30 mph winds is going to leave a mark....


----------



## DDD

sd1611 said:


> This looks bad for us Habersham folks.



You need to be prepared to be without power for 3-5 days min.


----------



## dsceviour

Think this could over perform and be a bigger event? I've seen it happen before!


----------



## parisinthe20s

That red line needs to go lower to include Cherokee co. Do your magic!


----------



## dsceviour

They put us all in a flood watch from now until Sat 7am?? Does the NWS think its gonna be all rain now?


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> They put us all in a flood watch from now until Sat 7am?? Does the NWS think its gonna be all rain now?



The amount of precip is going to be ALOT.  Those not in CAD regions are going to get dumped on on the front end with heavy rain.

Snow will be on the back end of the system, back end of the comma head.


----------



## dsceviour

Just got put into a winter weather advisory. DDD think it will change to a winter storm warning?


----------



## Buckhornhunter

DDD My daughter is coming home from school tomorrow from uga at 3 to Gainesville does she need to come home tonight thanks


----------



## hmaddox

Where do the models leave NW GA at this point - snow - no snow?  Glad no ice!!!!


----------



## elfiii

NWS getting the DDD waves.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
311 PM EST THU JAN 21 2016


GAZ011-019>022-025-027-030>038-041>047-055-220415-
/O.NEW.KFFC.WW.Y.0005.160122T2000Z-160124T0000Z/
CHATTOOGA-FLOYD-BARTOW-CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-
PAULDING-COBB-NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-CLARKE-OCONEE-
OGLETHORPE-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-ROCKDALE-
WALTON-CLAYTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ROME...CARTERSVILLE...MARIETTA...
ATLANTA...LAWRENCEVILLE...ATHENS...CARROLLTON...DOUGLASVILLE...
EAST POINT...DECATUR...CONYERS
311 PM EST THU JAN 21 2016

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR ACCUMULATLING SNOW AND ICE...WHICH IS
IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY.

* LOCATIONS...MAINLY NORTH OF A CARROLLTON TO JONESBORO TO
  LEXINGTON LINE.

* HAZARDS...ACCUMULATING SNOW AND ICE.

* TIMING...SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON WILL
  TRANSITION TO SNOW FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS...1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEET. UP TO ONE-TENTH
  OF AN INCH OF ICE.

* IMPACTS...SNOW AND SLEET WILL RESULT IN HAZARDOUS DRIVING
  CONDITIONS. SNOW ON TREES AND WINDY CONDITIONS MAY DOWN A FEW
  TREES AND POWER LINES RESULTING IN SOME POWER OUTAGES.

* WINDS...SOUTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH FRIDAY WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...WILL DROP TO NEAR FREEZING FRIDAY AND REMAIN AT
  OR BELOW FREEZING THROUGH SATURDAY. WITH THE COLD AIR
  ALOFT...SNOW MAY OCCUR WITH TEMPERATURES ABOVE FREEZING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## smokey30725

I just got a winter storm warning until Jan 23 at 7pm


----------



## K80

Buckhornhunter said:


> DDD My daughter is coming home from school tomorrow from uga at 3 to Gainesville does she need to come home tonight thanks



If she was my daughter,  Yes.


----------



## hmaddox

Or wait - will NW get ice?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Migmack said:


> Need the snow line to drop one county down.



That's what I'm hoping for too. Of course, we proabaly won't have to drive very far to see the snow


----------



## DDD

Buckhornhunter said:


> DDD My daughter is coming home from school tomorrow from uga at 3 to Gainesville does she need to come home tonight thanks



If it was my daughter, I would have her on the road tonight.  If it happens in Gainesville like I think it will, she will never make it Friday.


----------



## DDD

hmaddox said:


> Or wait - will NW get ice?



No.


----------



## DDD

Winter Weather Advisory is the lowest of terms when talking winter weather impacts.  Given the setup I would have expected a Winter Storm Watch.  The advisory tells me they don't think it will get that bad.  They are playing conservative, which, quite frankly in their spot might not be a bad play, but it under serves, in my opinion the ice threat that includes Gwinnett, Barrow, Jackson, Athens / Clarke, Elbert and Madison Counties.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Winter Weather Advisory is the lowest of terms when talking winter weather impacts.  Given the setup I would have expected a Winter Storm Watch.  The advisory tells me they don't think it will get that bad.  They are playing conservative, which, quite frankly in their spot might not be a bad play, but it under serves, in my opinion the ice threat that includes Gwinnett, Barrow, Jackson, Athens / Clarke, Elbert and Madison Counties.



Seems odd that they would put us up here in the far northern counties under a winter storm warning already.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Seems odd that they would put us up here in the far northern counties under a winter weather warning already.



You guys are going to get cold quick up there and they may think snow totals will be higher.


----------



## GA DAWG

Well I went an got me a new generator. Before the rush hit


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Winter Weather Advisory is the lowest of terms when talking winter weather impacts.  Given the setup I would have expected a Winter Storm Watch.  The advisory tells me they don't think it will get that bad.  They are playing conservative, which, quite frankly in their spot might not be a bad play, but it under serves, in my opinion the ice threat that includes Gwinnett, Barrow, Jackson, Athens / Clarke, Elbert and Madison Counties.



You said the G word


----------



## RinggoldGa

GA DAWG said:


> Well I went an got me a new generator. Before the rush hit



The gennie is nice to have.  But it's even nicer if you have 3-4 5gallon gas cans full sitting next to it!


----------



## telco guy

It's kinda looking like the southern half of Newton County may be in the clear?


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> The gennie is nice to have.  But it's even nicer if you have 3-4 5gallon gas cans full sitting next to it!



Or 250 gallons of propane.


----------



## elfiii

RinggoldGa said:


> The gennie is nice to have.  But it's even nicer if you have 3-4 5gallon gas cans full sitting next to it!



I'll be doing that on my way home from work tomorrow.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I bought a new generator as well. Though going by the tv mets it looks like I won't need it. I guess we'll find out..probably at the last second


----------



## Etoncathunter

smokey30725 said:


> Seems odd that they would put us up here in the far northern counties under a winter storm warning already.



We're showing under one now in Murray till 7pm Saturday. Well it says it goes into effect at midnight, but they are showing it already on my weather app.


----------



## Mountainbuck

A lot of rain coming  too looks like


----------



## DDD

parisinthe20s said:


> I bought a new generator as well. Though going by the tv mets it looks like I won't need it. I guess we'll find out..probably at the last second



I would not have bought one for this in Cherokee... now if I lived in Hall county???  I'm buying one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Only reason I say yes, is because Robert said in one of his post, that not one model has probably taken this ULL as far south as it will actually go.
> 
> Honestly though, I was like Hugh yesterday and I said it in the last thread, "I don't expect it to go any farther south".  Well... I was wrong.



I didn't say it wouldn't go more south. I said once it became a cutoff low it was free to go where it wanted. 

This storm is a bipolar / angry woman. It's going to do what it want's, where it want's and I advise steering clear of it if possible. 

I am shocked the Weather Channel hasn't given this storm a name yet, but won't be surprised when it is a woman's name. I've got a few in mind, but best keep that to myself.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I like to be prepared.last winter I lost power for 5 days, as I care for my elderly grandmother I can't take that chance again.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im not un boxing mine unless I need it. Even though folks have not panicked yet. Aint many generators to be had in Dawson co


----------



## malak05

This is just a opinion based on no Model details.... I got a eerie feeling that places between the NGA mountains and south Atlanta are going to pull out a surprise here and there


----------



## malak05

Just read that Peachtree city will be launching a weather balloon at 4 PM to help analyze the upcoming system


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> This is just a opinion based on no Model details.... I got a eerie feeling that places between the NGA mountains and south Atlanta are going to pull out a surprise here and there



I think that is justified and accurate.  

I was just about to post that I believe by this time tomorrow Gwinnett, Jackson, Barrow, Madison, Athens / Clarke will be added to the winter storm warning area.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am shocked the Weather Channel hasn't given this storm a name yet, but won't be surprised when it is a woman's name. I've got a few in mind, but best keep that to myself.



Oh they've named it. Winter Storm Jonas. Dumbest stuff ever with this naming mess.


----------



## klfutrelle

****BREAKING***
New map just posted by the weather service.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Dustin Pate said:


> Oh they've named it. Winter Storm Jonas. Dumbest stuff ever with this naming mess.



Based on that we should have Winter Storm Bieber sometime next year. Followed by Cyrus.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Based on that we should have Winter Storm Bieber sometime next year. Followed by Cyrus.



Just as long as Winter Storm Caitlyn leaves us alone...


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Just as long as Winter Storm Caitlyn leaves us alone...



That one will come in like a WS and leave a Hurricane, or maybe it's the other way...I dunno.


----------



## elandil

smokey30725 said:


> Just as long as Winter Storm Caitlyn leaves us alone...



Please no! This one's going back and forth enough....


----------



## todd03blown

klfutrelle said:


> ****BREAKING***
> New map just posted by the weather service.



What weather service posted this...lol


----------



## elfiii

klfutrelle said:


> ****BREAKING***
> New map just posted by the weather service.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

klfutrelle said:


> ****breaking***
> new map just posted by the weather service.



ha ha ha hah ha


----------



## Sargent

smokey30725 said:


> Just as long as Winter Storm Caitlyn leaves us alone...



Winter storm "Caitlyn" would actually include temps in the high 80s and dozens of tornado outbreaks.


----------



## klfutrelle

todd03blown said:


> What weather service posted this...lol



I like to call it "the back yard spit in the wind and see what you get weather service forecast."

It's the most accurate forecasting model to date. The Euro actually derives it's information from it.

On a side note, I would be impressed if my snow lines were accurate.


----------



## gacowboy

klfutrelle said:


> ****BREAKING***
> New map just posted by the weather service.



Like button pushed ! 
Tennessee wasn't labeled? Must have been generated from there ! Ha Ha


----------



## elfiii

I guess this is the part where DDD has logged off to work because nothing is going on and everybody else is worked into a fevered pitch, they're bored and got to do something until DDD logs back on and adjusts his call maps.


----------



## Match10Colt

elfiii said:


> I guess this is the part where DDD has logged off to work because nothing is going on and everybody else is worked into a fevered pitch, they're bored and got to do something until DDD logs back on and adjusts his call maps.



Seriously... Yes. Patience....


----------



## malak05

Dead time....


----------



## parisinthe20s

Best part of that movie.


----------



## smokey30725

Things get dangerous when a bunch of worked-up, malcontented weather nerds are left unsupervised. Chaos will rule the day.


----------



## Sweetwater

smokey30725 said:


> Things get dangerous when a bunch of worked-up, malcontented weather nerds are left unsupervised. Chaos will rule the day.



Chaos.....Anarchy...and shenanigens. Better go hide the thin mints and my Lawrence Welk dvde's.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Any important model runs coming up?


----------



## Lukikus2

elandil said:


> Please no! This one's going back and forth enough....





Somebody needs to seriously call this thing. Looks like a remake of '93 to me also.


----------



## smokey30725

Sweetwater said:


> Chaos.....Anarchy...and shenanigens. Better go hide the thin mints and my Lawrence Welk dvde's.



With a strong possibility of tomfoolery and / or pandelerium. Especially now that we know you have cookies.


----------



## elfiii

OK, erryboddy hush up. DDD in the hizzle. The man's about to speak.


----------



## AM1

Amazing how the urgency is ramping up among the TV, Radio and even the NWS. Looked at my laptop at work at 12pm and NWS put Gilmer at 1-3". Just looked again and now they put us at 2-8"! These threads make me a very popular guy at work. One of the HR ladies across the road even asked me for an update. It always begins with "What's your guy sayin'?" LOL.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

smokey30725 said:


> I know the NWS is calling for rain turning to snow tomorrow night and into Saturday all the way down in McCalla, Alabama where I am supposed to be hunting. It's making me reconsider going altogether.



I killed a great buck in the snow in SW Dallas County about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## elandil

Sweetwater said:


> Chaos.....Anarchy...and shenanigens. Better go hide the thin mints and my Lawrence Welk dvde's.



YOU HAVE THIN MINTS!!! 

Ok, everyone converge on Sweetwaters house, I'll guard the cookies, yall watch for DDD updates....


----------



## marknga

AM1 said:


> It always begins with "What's your guy sayin'?" LOL.



That is what I get asked also.

DDD.... he is "our guy"


----------



## Jeff C.

Y'all leave my daughter out of this!


----------



## malak05

Lukikus2 said:


> Somebody needs to seriously call this thing. Looks like a remake of '93 to me also.



Nah, other then being a Friday this thing would have to do some pretty crazy stuff to be that including change storm track completely


----------



## DEERFU

I didn't know they had issued a warning/ advisory till I got home. I left work in Cumming @ 330 and passed 2- 18 wheeler brine trucks spraying 400 nb @ exit 12 and thought it seemed a bit premature till I caught the latest forecast. I was already prepared thanks to DDD, MALAK and that MESSICAN feller


----------



## DDD

Last post before I go coach some 9-10 year old boys basketball and watch my daughter play as well tonight.

The 18Z GFS is starting to see it and what I imagined and seems like it may come to fruition is the ICE in the cad areas.

I just saw where Glenn Burns said this is going to be a long and long running icing event.  I don't think the icing will start down in the Gwinnett / South Hall / Jackson / Barrow county areas until tomorrow afternoon.

I also saw where Robert backed off his thinking about a massive deformation band, so I am simply not expecting a lot of snow now on the back side.  But I will stay with my snow map.



Until I get permission from my bride who puts up with this craziness to get on tonight ... you have been warned NE GA.


----------



## malak05

The RGEM/GFS both seemed to increase the strength of the CAD on the 18z runs the RGEM even had freezing rain down to ATL by 8 PM...

I still think the Potential ability for changeover happening earlier in certain parts of Georgia due to falling rates etc is there but that's gonna be a now-cast tomorrow

I'm curious to the findings of the supposed Balloon launch from Peachtree will show?


----------



## Jeff C.

Doesn't look like I have much to worry about with the above map south of ATL.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> I also saw where Robert backed off his thinking about a massive deformation band, so I am simply not expecting a lot of snow now on the back side.  But I will stay with my snow map.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  

Bad feeling we are about to get absolutely SCREWED on this thing in NW GA.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD do you think ice accumulations could possibly surpass a quarter of an inch here in barrow? Latest models have .25" of ice where I'm at, could be more?


----------



## elandil

something tells me the next 36 hours this thread is gonna be watched more than the ice cream freezer at a fat camp....


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> Last post before I go coach some 9-10 year old boys basketball and watch my daughter play as well tonight.
> 
> The 18Z GFS is starting to see it and what I imagined and seems like it may come to fruition is the ICE in the cad areas.
> 
> I just saw where Glenn Burns said this is going to be a long and long running icing event.  I don't think the icing will start down in the Gwinnett / South Hall / Jackson / Barrow county areas until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I also saw where Robert backed off his thinking about a massive deformation band, so I am simply not expecting a lot of snow now on the back side.  But I will stay with my snow map.
> 
> 
> 
> Until I get permission from my bride who puts up with this craziness to get on tonight ... you have been warned NE GA.



I work in Gwinnett and i dont get off till 11pm, so im guessing I need to leave early


----------



## jbird1

DEERFU said:


> I didn't know they had issued a warning/ advisory till I got home. I left work in Cumming @ 330 and passed 2- 18 wheeler brine trucks spraying 400 nb @ exit 12 and thought it seemed a bit premature till I caught the latest forecast. I was already prepared thanks to DDD, MALAK and that MESSICAN feller



I saw those...felt bad for the folks catching spray.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> I saw those...felt bad for the folks catching spray.



Yeah salt water doesn't help a paint job.  I just road all the way up 400 you could see the brine spray stripes.  I was impressed they actually prepped.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's next


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Yeah salt water doesn't help a paint job.  I just road all the way up 400 you could see the brine spray stripes.  I was impressed they actually prepped.



I'm not sure if it works the same when applied to a already wet roadway...guess we'll find out.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Wsb added a bit to the earlier map.
http://m.wsbradio.com/photo/weather/forecasts/general-zones-precip/pCw3nz/
I wonder if it'll come to fruition


----------



## DDD

RGEM freezing rain map is scary. Lines up well with my map


----------



## DaisyJo

*:'-( Really??!?*



DDD said:


> Last post before I go coach some 9-10 year old boys basketball and watch my daughter play as well tonight.
> 
> The 18Z GFS is starting to see it and what I imagined and seems like it may come to fruition is the ICE in the cad areas.
> 
> I just saw where Glenn Burns said this is going to be a long and long running icing event.  I don't think the icing will start down in the Gwinnett / South Hall / Jackson / Barrow county areas until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I also saw where Robert backed off his thinking about a massive deformation band, so I am simply not expecting a lot of snow now on the back side.  But I will stay with my snow map.
> 
> 
> 
> Until I get permission from my bride who puts up with this craziness to get on tonight ... you have been warned NE GA.



I can't believe it's going stinkin below me!!! Ugh! I might as well move to the tropics; at least there I'll have no reason to ever get my hopes up about it snowing again. 

Signed,
Broken-hearted in No-snow again NE GA


----------



## Gone Fishing

PappyHoel said:


> Yeah salt water doesn't help a paint job.  I just road all the way up 400 you could see the brine spray stripes.  I was impressed they actually prepped.



Hope it's not the same thing they use in Boone.  That stuff reactivates when water hits it if it hasn't been diluted enough.  Imagine what it does down inside your suspension.  I have a Toyota store up there that is having to replace frames on a regular basis.  Mind you so is everyone else but it's even worse in the areas that see a lot of snow.  Make sure you get your vehicles into car washes that you can soak the undercarriage.  And don't delay.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> RGEM freezing rain map is scary. Lines up well with my map


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


>


I think Im gonna be in the clear on this storm.
 You and Jbird1 not so lucky looks like
 Just from the maps Im seeing anyhow.


----------



## Robbie101

Looks Like we are just south of the freezing rain.... I'm ok with that!


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> I think Im gonna be in the clear on this storm.
> You and Jbird1 not so lucky looks like
> Just from the maps Im seeing anyhow.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm still holding out hope. My dogs really want a snow day.


----------



## PappyHoel

Robbie101 said:


> Looks Like we are just south of the freezing rain.... I'm ok with that!



Be glad.  Im trying to figure out how im going to get home from work tomorrow.  I live in Dawsonville, but work on the north side of the perimeter.  I have some important meetings that I need to attend and working from home is not an option.  I may take the truck in the morning and pack if full of survival supplies.  This is stacking up to be another snowpocalypes like 2014.  The businesses are choosing to stay open.


----------



## mbl223

I'm telling my people to plan on leaving work at 3pm. Almost everyone that works for me gets in early on Fridays so they can get out early, which I have no problem with as long as they are getting their stuff done. The issue is going to be if they start cancelling school.  My office is in Alpharetta and I live in sandy springs. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Robbie101

PappyHoel said:


> Be glad.  Im trying to figure out how im going to get home from work tomorrow.  I live in Dawsonville, but work on the north side of the perimeter.  I have some important meetings that I need to attend and working from home is not an option.  I may take the truck in the morning and pack if full of survival supplies.  This is stacking up to be another snowpocalypes like 2014.  The businesses are choosing to stay open.




Oh trust me. I am.... Kind of worried about the wife though. She's in Winder tomorrow working. I don't mind the snow, just don't want any ice.


----------



## chewy32

They've already canceled school in Pickens


----------



## elandil

PappyHoel said:


> Be glad.  Im trying to figure out how im going to get home from work tomorrow.  I live in Dawsonville, but work on the north side of the perimeter.  I have some important meetings that I need to attend and working from home is not an option.  I may take the truck in the morning and pack if full of survival supplies.  This is stacking up to be another snowpocalypes like 2014.  The businesses are choosing to stay open.



yeah, it took us 3hrs to make a 5 minute drive to the interstate in that mess. Luckily my wife's an aggressive driver. 

I'm not playing either, already have sleeping bag, food, canteens, canteen cup, mess kit, pocket stove, HAM radio,  and books loaded in the car just in case. Prob gonna stop tonite or ttomorrow on the way in to top off gas tank. And all I gotta do is make it from Kennesaw to Adairsville. 

It's back to the old saying...I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it...


----------



## PappyHoel

chewy32 said:


> They've already canceled school in Pickens


----------



## GA DAWG

How you issue a state of emergency before anything even happens? Whats the purpose in that?


----------



## elandil

chewy32 said:


> They've already canceled school in Pickens



Dangit! He couldn't have included Bartow this go round...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Pappy got comittments


----------



## parisinthe20s

That's how it always works.When you do want it, you don't get it, when you don't want it, you do get it.


----------



## todd03blown

GA DAWG said:


> How you issue a state of emergency before anything even happens? Whats the purpose in that?



It mobilizes everyone. Processes start. It is all about being prepared before the crap hits the fan.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Jenny just read the Nathan Deal announcement on FB. She was to go to the ATL for a meeting tommorow but it's now been called off. Very happy hubby Hera


----------



## MariettaDawg

GA DAWG said:


> How you issue a state of emergency before anything even happens? Whats the purpose in that?



Because he's a grandstanding jackwagon.


----------



## JonRatliff

In case y'all missed this...

North Georgia Weather's Update #2

ETA: link fixed


----------



## elandil

GA DAWG said:


> How you issue a state of emergency before anything even happens? Whats the purpose in that?



It gives people and businesses options. Government offices can close due to SoE, if you feel it's not safe your work can't force you to try to come in, or fire you if you don't (minus a few protected jobs...) and allows the people to be proactive. 

Plus, Deal's still smarting from 2014, he took a lot of flack for not declaring soon enough then, so ever since he's been playing the better safe than sorry game.


----------



## nickel back

I'm going to need a boat to get work in the mornimg


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GA DAWG said:


> How you issue a state of emergency before anything even happens? Whats the purpose in that?



It speeds up the political "process".


----------



## Gone Fishing

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It speeds up the political "process".



Is it even possible to speed up the political process?  Lol


----------



## swamppirate

Gettin' ready to get right gamey here in Richmond, VA


----------



## smokey30725

Got a bit quiet in here. We all stuffed on thin mints?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Smokey you think any snow will hit you over on the west side


----------



## parisinthe20s

Stuffed on disappointment maybe


----------



## snarlinbear

Quit feeding them varmints chocolate....give them a steak and get em' snow dancin!


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Smokey you think any snow will hit you over on the west side



I sure do hope so. Still waiting on the durn propane company to deliver my new 500 gallon tank but I still have a solid 3 days worth in my existing tank to power my generator.


----------



## gacowboy

A cool picture that helps me understand frozen precipitation.


----------



## GA DAWG

No snow coming. No ice. All models slid way north. Thats what it will be at midnite runs I'm hoping


----------



## JonathanG2013

GA DAWG said:


> No snow coming. No ice. All models slid way north. Thats what it will be at midnite runs I'm hoping



Why are you saying that? Do you hate snow?


----------



## Hornet22

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay safe up there in all that ice and snow.



Lota awesome mommies and wives taken care of bidness rite now..............................ya'll keep them utility workers in your thoughts


----------



## Mountainbuck

Could it worse than the worst forecast?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Could be worse than the worst forecast I mean ?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thunder and lighting NGA right now !!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Where are you in north Georgia mountainbuck? It's all quiet here in Flintstone.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Chatsworth Ga. At the bottom of fort mtn


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Chatsworth Ga. At the bottom of fort mtn



Beautiful country down there.


----------



## jbird1

I see him..


----------



## RinggoldGa

Mountainbuck said:


> Chatsworth Ga. At the bottom of fort mtn



Next a time I pedal my bike up Fort Mountain, leave me a beer at the end of the driveway.  Several of my riding buddies hope to go up Fort on their bikes Saturday at noon if the road has been plowed.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Malak05:  Do you mind explaining the humongous moister fetch off the gulf as shown by the national mosaic and how that will factor in our winter weather scenario?


----------



## PappyHoel

Shhhhhh!!


----------



## JonRatliff

Latest update said the wedge is slow to develop...


----------



## topfuelgirl




----------



## topfuelgirl

Just on Fox 5 Governor Deal has ordered State offices close at noon tomorrow.


----------



## DDD

Sorry I was on the phone with the Govenor's office.


----------



## JD

DDD said:


> Sorry I was on the phone with the Govenor's office.


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> Sorry I was on the phone with the Govenor's office.



Wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## DDD

Just kidding, not really on the phone with Gov. office.

I am not losing the faith just yet.

The freezing rain will not start here until after 12PM tomorrow.  Gainesville, NE ward it could start as early at 10AM.

I will be keeping an eye on the wrap around moisture.  That wrap around will really depend on how fast the Low Pressure transfers from dead over Atlanta out to the East Coast.


----------



## savreds

As usual we don't get involved but it's still fun watching all y'all get excited. Just hope the ice isn't bad in Athens, my son is wanting snow only!


----------



## hmaddox

DDD - you are saying it will start much earlier than the stations - is it for all metro that frozen will start at noon?  I was in it for 11.5 hours during Snowpocolypse, don't want any part of that again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

savreds said:


> As usual we don't get involved but it's still fun watching all y'all get excited. Just hope the ice isn't bad in Athens, my son is wanting snow only!


Mark you probably live in the worst possible location for snow!!


----------



## todd03blown

Lots more school closing and delays. 

Cherokee is now closed.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Local mets are calling for 1-2" mostly up here. I really hope they are on the low end of their calls!


----------



## Limb Walker

DDD said:


> Sorry I was on the phone with the Govenor's office.



Best post for 2016 thus far!


----------



## topfuelgirl

Limb Walker said:


> Best post for 2016 thus far!


----------



## doenightmare

I was too busy at work today to keep up with the forecast but it sounds like this one has turned into a crap sammich.


----------



## malak05

Part now casting part model watching now to try and compare what's matching up... been away gonna dig in


----------



## DDD

hmaddox said:


> DDD - you are saying it will start much earlier than the stations - is it for all metro that frozen will start at noon?  I was in it for 11.5 hours during Snowpocolypse, don't want any part of that again.



I am talking strictly about NE GA.  The stuff will not start on the NW side until late tomorrow afternoon / evening.


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> Just kidding, not really on the phone with Gov. office.
> 
> I am not losing the faith just yet.
> 
> The freezing rain will not start here until after 12PM tomorrow.  Gainesville, NE ward it could start as early at 10AM.
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on the wrap around moisture.  That wrap around will really depend on how fast the Low Pressure transfers from dead over Atlanta out to the East Coast.




Not loosing faith. What happened sir? Is it not playing out like previously thought? If so, on the ice thing that's cool. Wouldn't mind some snow though.


----------



## krisjack

*no snow here*

Well looks like we are just gonna have some thunderstorms tomorrow down in southwest Georgia. We always get left out of the snow down here sadly.


----------



## hmaddox

Thanks - whew.....


----------



## DDD

Robbie101 said:


> Not loosing faith. What happened sir? Is it not playing out like previously thought? If so, on the ice thing that's cool. Wouldn't mind some snow though.



I thought it was going to start a little sooner... now I have to go to work and look at radar all day.


----------



## dsceviour

DDD do you think this event could "bomb"? The latest GFS does seem to be a tad bit further south if I'm looking correctly and still shows an alright wrap around band, not too sure on that one though. Your thoughts?


----------



## mammajamma

This is for you educators:  https://youtu.be/YnIRfvFLiWQ


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> I thought it was going to start a little sooner... now I have to go to work and look at radar all day.



I gotcha.


----------



## jbird1

It doesn't seem like anybody has a real good handle on what the snow totals will look like.  From Ken Cooke's statement earlier, to David Chandley a few minutes ago, to our own prognosticator, they all qualify their guestimate with phrases like "locally heavier amounts" and "subject to change"....and for good reason.  This system is complicated, no doubt.


----------



## Sweetwater

I remember March13th,1993 well. I remember the first voice saying anything remotely close to what was coming was Kurt Mellish....on my ride to work that morning. 

Everyone else the night before was saying exactly what they are saying now.

Not saying we are in for a repeat...just saying no one is sure what is gonna happen exactly. 

Prepare for the worst. Put warm clothes, boots and such in your and your wives vehicles. Put an old metal coffee can...roll of TP...and abottle of rubbing alcohol in your vehicle. This is a safe emergency heat source.

And thanks to DDD, Malak, and the Messican for all your hard work.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I figured this place would be bouncing


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> I figured this place would be bouncing



If we were getting here what they are going to get in North Carolina, it would crash the server.


----------



## Sweetwater

Mountainbuck said:


> I figured this place would be bouncing




I'm bouncing...a spoon back and forth to a plate of chocolate cake and niller ice cream.

Then I'm gonna bounce a few tunes on the ole yamaha acoustic. Prolly start with "Peaceful, Easy, Feeling".


----------



## dsceviour

Bust or nah?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Sweetwater said:


> I'm bouncing...a spoon back and forth to a plate of chocolate cake and niller ice cream.
> 
> Then I'm gonna bounce a few tunes on the ole yamaha acoustic. Prolly start with "Peaceful, Easy, Feeling".



Perfect. It's falling a flood here. Good night people


----------



## Sweetwater

DDD said:


> If we were getting here what they are going to get in North Carolina, it would crash the server.



If I could get some good ole Carolina bbq and some apple jack....I'd crash the server...if she was 200 pounds or less.


----------



## smokey30725

Local guys seem to hold out little hope for much here in NW Georgia. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## GA DAWG

Plenty of moisture around. I guess we just wait an see what temps do.


----------



## malak05

I can say this now-casting it looks like the low is sitting further south them originally modeled and hard to believe it's getting up to north Alabama as modeled at this rate.... I assume it's possible in world of Miller B type storms just seem awfully sharp run to north and the moisture feedback is impressive


----------



## malak05

The lower it goes the more eastward track it takes the better for parts of Georgia


----------



## weezzey

What would this mean for West of Atlanta Malak


----------



## orrb

my daughter closes at work in rockmart ( polk county, we live in paulding) tomorrow night at 11pm.  will she be ok to do this?


----------



## weezzey

Also Malak been following these threads a few years now and your input is appreciated


----------



## Sweetwater

weezzey said:


> What would this mean for West of Atlanta Malak



It means stay the heck off of Annewakee road.


----------



## weezzey

Thanks Sweetwater Iv read about your bear Creek stories


----------



## greg_n_clayton

What started as rain is now all snow so far ! 1 1/2 or so so far. Maybe just maybe the snow will continue !!  Ice we don't need !!


----------



## Sweetwater

weezzey said:


> Thanks Sweetwater Iv read about your bear Creek stories



Oh really? Cool. Being a resident of the county since 1974...and my dad played poker and did business with Earl Lee...and is distant cousins with the coroner Randy Daniel...and i grew up playing ball against Chris Womack....I've got some good ones.

I live near Swetwater park....know some good holes..mebbe we could go wet a line sometime....and I could tell ya some good ones.


----------



## weezzey

I'd be all for that Sweetwater you probably know my family too... I just hope for some snow for my kids out of all this


----------



## toyota4x4h

The wind is crazyyyyy this early morning in chatsworth. Woke me up from sleep stuff hitting the metal roof!


----------



## malak05

orrb said:


> my daughter closes at work in rockmart ( polk county, we live in paulding) tomorrow night at 11pm.  will she be ok to do this?



Well the main threat window for the west portions are between 7pm-3am so it's entirely possible she could be dealing with advisory conditions at that time stay vigilant as day goes


----------



## Scarion

toyota4x4h said:


> The wind is crazyyyyy this early morning in chatsworth. Woke me up from sleep stuff hitting the metal roof!



Yea, same in Dalton. My wife had to bring me to work this morning because she's gotta do a couple things before it hits and we've only got one vehicle right now. on the way here up I75 the wind was rocking the car and she said on the way back she didn't even need her wipers because the wind was blowing the rain off the windshield and it sounded like an automatic car wash out there. Crazy.


----------



## nickel back

to much of this cold rain, seen a nuff of it already...


----------



## chewy32

Yep the wind in Pickens is howling sound like a hurricane dreading the mess after all this is over


----------



## parisinthe20s

Very windy and rainy in Woodstock. It was slapping my car all over the place. Equal parts fun and terrifying.


----------



## Matt.M

Dang, pretty quiet in here.  Really windy in Atlanta.

Here's to hoping our temps drop sooner than later.  Wish we could have the snow totals they are having in NC today.


----------



## klfutrelle

Outage map.


----------



## nickel back

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southeast_loop.php


----------



## grizzlyblake

Lots of power outages right now. Ours died around 6:30am. I'm really hoping for a bust on this winter weather, otherwise there will be a lot of people in a bad way very fast.


----------



## Jeff C.

Wind chimes woke me up earlier, they make for some good warnings during sleep. Although, when all of them get in concert together, it can be deceiving and eerily beautiful. I know what it means even from a deep sleep.

Hope all is well so far with this wind!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Local mets snow totals for Chatsworth last night =4.5. This morning prediction = 1.0.


----------



## JonathanG2013

It is already snowing in Rabun, Towns, White counties per WSB.


----------



## nickel back

I think temps and timing is the culprit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> I think temps and timing is the culprit...



Don't think that too hard. Temps have been falling good the last three hours as the move downslope from the snow in NC. CAD will take over in the NE quadrant sooner than these mets think.


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think that too hard. Temps have been falling good the last three hours as the move downslope from the snow in NC. CAD will take over in the NE quadrant sooner than these mets think.



my thinking has led me stray many times....


----------



## shakey gizzard

Tree down on 400 at Mansell


----------



## K80

Twc went from showing 31 to 33 today for Franklin county to showing 35 most of the day, is this accurate or is twc missing the CAD and evaporative cooling?  What twc shows is good as it means no freezing rain but I'm afraid it could cause folks to get caught with their pants down if we do get the freezing rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> Twc went from showing 31 to 33 today for Franklin county to showing 35 most of the day, is this accurate or is twc missing the CAD and evaporative cooling?  What twc shows is good as it means no freezing rain but I'm afraid it could cause folks to get caught with their pants down if we do get the freezing rain.



It can dump snow at 35°F all day long. Something to think about.


----------



## PappyHoel

Judging by traffic this morning on the way into sandy springs from Dawsonville.  Traffic was heavy and it appears that we have a all the players lined up for another traffic nightmare.  All the businesses are open like nothing is going on.  If I can I will leave here at noon.  Temp was 33 in Dawsonville when I left, it rose to 41 when I got to work in Sandy springs.


----------



## parisinthe20s

T.v. mets say Cherokee co will get rain/snow starting at 9pm-3am. Less than an inch. Hopefully they're wrong and we get more snow less rain.


----------



## PappyHoel

shakey gizzard said:


> Tree down on 400 at Mansell



North or south?  Need to know


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Judging by traffic this morning on the way into sandy springs from Dawsonville.  Traffic was heavy and it appears that we have a all the players lined up for another traffic nightmare.  All the businesses are open like nothing is going on.  If I can I will leave here at noon.  Temp was 33 in Dawsonville when I left, it rose to 41 when I got to work in Sandy springs.



My wife is headed headlong into the downed tree at Mansell for a Friday meeting.  Her boss said this morning something to the effect of "it's only going to be in Hall and North."


----------



## Da Possum

shakey gizzard said:


> Tree down on 400 at Mansell





PappyHoel said:


> North or south?  Need to know



According to WSB traffic report; it has been moved out of the way.


----------



## RinggoldGa

More of a risk of flooding here in NW GA.  Just got rocked with thunder here at the office in Ringgold and the creeks are way up.


----------



## deerslayer357

Athens- 38* and raining buckets at the moment


----------



## nickel back

deerslayer357 said:


> Athens- 38* and raining buckets at the moment



been raining buckets here, started last night.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> My wife is headed headlong into the downed tree at Mansell for a Friday meeting.  Her boss said this morning something to the effect of "it's only going to be in Hall and North."



Hes probably a Yankee


----------



## chocolate dog

Well I know no one here puts much stock into what the TV mets say but Im absolutely LOL right now that such a big deal is being made out of this. 

This is after its all said and done.    A trace for Pickens and Gordon     What happened to the several inches forecasted?      

I feel for yall in Northeast Ga.  Looks like major disappointment for this snow lover though


----------



## nickel back

is this storm underachieving for the folks north of us like NC that was supposed to get slammed...there seams to be a big dry slot up that way??


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Hes probably a Yankee



She is...haha.  Connecticut, I believe.  You can't fix stupid.


----------



## jbird1

chocolate dog said:


> Well I know no one here puts much stock into what the TV mets say but Im absolutely LOL right now that such a big deal is being made out of this.
> 
> This is after its all said and done.    A trace for Pickens and Gordon     What happened to the several inches forecasted?
> 
> I feel for yall in Northeast Ga.  Looks like major disappointment for this snow lover though



Hang on for that Miller "A" they're talking about for next week possibly.


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> North or south?  Need to know



Its clear, but there is another report of one down N bound at North ridge!


----------



## shakey gizzard

We finally get a Wind advisory!


----------



## Paymaster

Raining heavy here in mid west GA.


----------



## DDD

Alright so let's talk about what is going on, what is not going on and what will go on.

I am putting together some thoughts now.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Holcomb bridge closed west of Norcross! Tree down!


----------



## smokey30725

Nothing but cold rain up here in Flintstone. Passed 3 wrecks on the way in and two traffic lights out. I'm afraid we are going to miss out on any real snow up here in far NW Georgia. Bummer. Local guys are calling for about an inch to an inch and a half.


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Alright so let's talk about what is going on, what is not going on and what will go on.



The pin drop was deafening!


----------



## blood on the ground

Good news.. I just lost power! This prevents me from sufficiently heating maw-n-laws room... Who needs power


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> Good news.. I just lost power! This prevents me from sufficiently heating maw-n-laws room... Who needs power



Go snuggle!


----------



## Dustin Pate

We've had about 2.25 inches of rain since midnight and still dumping as I type this.


----------



## JonRatliff

36 in Lawrenceville. Temps seem to be dropping faster than expected?


----------



## smokey30725

I know it's on a weather app, and they are known to be less than reliable, but it's showing temps in the mid 60's for next weekend.


----------



## malak05

I got to go read some short range models...


----------



## nickel back

pretty cool

http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...ographic=-87.31,34.88,2048/loc=-85.103,33.336


----------



## JonathanG2013

nickel back said:


> pretty cool
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...ographic=-87.31,34.88,2048/loc=-85.103,33.336



It says the server is down. It must be getting a lot of attention.


----------



## leroy

Winter storm been lifted in Hart co all rain, no one I've seen hit this forecast including GON!!


----------



## Palmetto

Cold rain here in Clemson, SC


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'll wait on D


----------



## fjmcgowa

where did you see this?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Do y'all see that snow bubble on all the snow maps? It comes from Chattanooga down to Calhoun GA. I'd like to understand that scientifically


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mountainbuck said:


> Do y'all see that snow bubble on all the snow maps? It comes from Chattanooga down to Calhoun GA. I'd like to understand that scientifically



The mountains to the west of Chattanooga rob a lot of the moisture if its coming in from the west and leaves us in a hole. That's what ive heard before on tv.


----------



## malak05

Well NAM 4K shows a good swath of snow showers moving across West Georgia thru I-20 down to Augusta?!?! If that's valid don't expect much down there as accumlation thru from late tonight thru morning not sure on rates but we shall see... the ULL hasn't not closed off as expected which wasn't good for MS


----------



## shakey gizzard

toyota4x4h said:


> The mountains to the west of Chattanooga rob a lot of the moisture if its coming in from the west and leaves us in a hole. That's what ive heard before on tv.



The Cumberland Plateau is like a sponge!


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> The mountains to the west of Chattanooga rob a lot of the moisture if its coming in from the west and leaves us in a hole. That's what ive heard before on tv.



 DANG IT I WANT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks guys. Very interesting. 42 here on my porch


----------



## DDD

Alright, so there are some things that are happening and some things that are not.

I still think that icing is going to be a problem on the NE side of the state after 3PM today.  While the radar does look spotty now, the HRRR short range and the RAP short range all build the moisture back in.  

If you look at winds (Tommy Hunter) at 850mb the winds are out of the SE, but if you look at 2mm winds they are out of the NE.  That is what is driving temps down ward and will continue to do so all morning.

To me, Lawrenceville, Hamilton Mill, Buford, South Hall, Jefferson... those places will walk the line between 31 and 33°.  Gainesville north eastward I still think you get iced pretty good this afternoon.


Let's talk snow.  As you can see below moisture is still abundant from 6PM to early Saturday morning.  After 7PM from West to East this should change over to snow.  It's not going to be a lot in the metro area.  Somewhere between 1/2"-1" of snow for most.  Somewhere locally someone will be under a heavier snow shower and luck up with 2".

This is just precip maps from the RAP.

First pic is 2PM today
Second is 4PM
Third is 7PM
Fourth is 9PM
Fifth is 3AM


----------



## nickel back

malak05 said:


> Well NAM 4K shows a good swath of snow showers moving across West Georgia thru I-20 down to Augusta?!?! If that's valid don't expect much down there as accumlation thru from late tonight thru morning not sure on rates but we shall see... the ULL hasn't not closed off as expected which wasn't good for MS



any idea when the ULL will close off?


----------



## Milkman

37 degrees and raining like the proverbial old cow peeing on a flat rock in the Athens area.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

34 in far north Forsyth. Dropped from 36 at 6:45.

Wind has settled down. Hard rain just started again...


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Alright, so there are some things that are happening and some things that are not.
> 
> I still think that icing is going to be a problem on the NE side of the state after 3PM today.  While the radar does look spotty now, the HRRR short range and the RAP short range all build the moisture back in.
> 
> If you look at winds (Tommy Hunter) at 850mb the winds are out of the SE, but if you look at 2mm winds they are out of the NE.  That is what is driving temps down ward and will continue to do so all morning.
> 
> To me, Lawrenceville, Hamilton Mill, Buford, South Hall, Jefferson... those places will walk the line between 31 and 33°.  Gainesville north eastward I still think you get iced pretty good this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Let's talk snow.  As you can see below moisture is still abundant from 6PM to early Saturday morning.  After 7PM from West to East this should change over to snow.  It's not going to be a lot in the metro area.  Somewhere between 1/2"-1" of snow for most.  Somewhere locally someone will be under a heavier snow shower and luck up with 2".
> 
> This is just precip maps from the RAP.
> 
> First pic is 2PM today
> Second is 4PM
> Third is 7PM
> Fourth is 9PM
> Fifth is 3AM



Looks to me Paulding County is sitting in the highest prolonged band of moisture....winning.... hopefully....fingers crossed... maybe... I hate Weather HAHA


----------



## elfiii

Sounds like rain for most everybody until noon except for the NE GA counties. After that Katie bar the door could happen most anytime.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang, still looks like far NW is going to get hosed on this one. I was hoping for a decent snowfall.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jeff Phillips said:


> 34 in far north Forsyth. Dropped from 36 at 6:45.
> 
> Wind has settled down. Hard rain just started again...



35 and dropping ext 16


----------



## jbird1

Kids are out of school in Forsyth...'bout to get the ping pong tournament started while we wait out ice/snow.  People always say Gainesville North and East for CAD but I'm a firm believer that it's actually Cumming North and East from my observations.


----------



## tr21

just started snowing here !


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> Dang, still looks like far NW is going to get hosed on this one. I was hoping for a decent snowfall.



Those precip maps DDD posted actually look decent for NW GA.  Just a matter of when it'll be cold enough to convert to snow.  

I remain pessimistic.


----------



## mike3ga8

malak05 said:


> Looks to me Paulding County is sitting in the highest prolonged band of moisture....winning.... hopefully....fingers crossed... maybe... I hate Weather HAHA



lol, NW paulding out our way is the highest elevation in the county lol maybe that brings us an extra flake or 2.


----------



## toyota4x4h

RinggoldGa said:


> Those precip maps DDD posted actually look decent for NW GA.  Just a matter of when it'll be cold enough to convert to snow.
> 
> I remain pessimistic.



His maps just now show us in some moisture from 3-m to 3am so maybe we get something decent!


----------



## DDD

No doubt I thought this would over perform, but with the low not closing off in MS it's not wrapping up like a tightly wound ball and generating moisture like was modeled.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Those precip maps DDD posted actually look decent for NW GA.  Just a matter of when it'll be cold enough to convert to snow.
> 
> I remain pessimistic.



I'm convinced that there is a curse over the Chattanooga area that prevents snow from coming to us.


----------



## dsceviour

Gonna turn to an all cold rain for the metro area, bust!


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Alright, so there are some things that are happening and some things that are not.
> 
> I still think that icing is going to be a problem on the NE side of the state after 3PM today.  While the radar does look spotty now, the HRRR short range and the RAP short range all build the moisture back in.
> 
> If you look at winds (Tommy Hunter) at 850mb the winds are out of the SE, but if you look at 2mm winds they are out of the NE.  That is what is driving temps down ward and will continue to do so all morning.
> 
> To me, Lawrenceville, Hamilton Mill, Buford, South Hall, Jefferson... those places will walk the line between 31 and 33°.  Gainesville north eastward I still think you get iced pretty good this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Let's talk snow.  As you can see below moisture is still abundant from 6PM to early Saturday morning.  After 7PM from West to East this should change over to snow.  It's not going to be a lot in the metro area.  Somewhere between 1/2"-1" of snow for most.  Somewhere locally someone will be under a heavier snow shower and luck up with 2".
> 
> This is just precip maps from the RAP.
> 
> First pic is 2PM today
> Second is 4PM
> Third is 7PM
> Fourth is 9PM
> Fifth is 3AM



Robert at wxsouth - talked about the deformation band - looks like to me from the RAP that this might set up somewhere vertically somewhere between 75 and the AL line. Your thoughts, assuming the map precip map is correct?


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> No doubt I thought this would over perform, but with the low not closing off in MS it's not wrapping up like a tightly wound ball and generating moisture like was modeled.



You think the locals guys are pretty close with the 1-1.5 totals for the NW region?


----------



## JosephSparks

It is just one of those wait and see things.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

malak05 said:


> Well NAM 4K shows a good swath of snow showers moving across West Georgia thru I-20 down to Augusta?!?! If that's valid don't expect much down there as accumlation thru from late tonight thru morning not sure on rates but we shall see... the ULL hasn't not closed off as expected which wasn't good for MS



Watching the current run of the 6Z NAM. It indeed shows the CSRA getting a good snow tonight. Who knows


----------



## debo

Lot of tree limbs down on Lookout Mtn this morning from ice still working outages .


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> Robert at wxsouth - talked about the deformation band - looks like to me from the RAP that this might set up somewhere vertically somewhere between 75 and the AL line. Your thoughts, assuming the map precip map is correct?



It's possible the Alabama / GA line is the right spot for the deformation band.  However, that was assuming this was a Cut Off Low and it never did that.  

For that reason it may pull north into Tennessee.  If it does that then all bets are off and it will rain all day.

The people upstream in North Carolina are freaking out.  They were supposed to get hammered and it's not playing out that way.

I am probably too optimistic about temps as well.  Another 3 hours should tell the story if the temps start moving.

Looking at the radar Todd, I honestly think now that deformation band, if it happens, may be right up at the Alabama, Tennessee, GA border.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> You think the locals guys are pretty close with the 1-1.5 totals for the NW region?



Yeah, I think that is fair.  I really think outside of the NE GA mountains, NW GA stands to see the most snow.

As this thing moves NE it's going to drag the moisture with it.  The comma head may come around only clip the NW corner of the state.

It's not performing like I envisioned it 24 hours ago.  That's for sure.

Like Malak said... sometimes I hate weather.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD what's the thing on your Twitter mean where someone said if the LP goes to the ga/fl line ... Watch out. ??


----------



## nickel back

Is the low still trending south DDD? Seams that its not taking a north turn at all


----------



## smokey30725

debo said:


> Lot of tree limbs down on Lookout Mtn this morning from ice still working outages .



Hello neighbor! Whereabouts are you in our little slice of heaven?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD what's the thing on your Twitter mean where someone said if the LP goes to the ga/fl line ... Watch out. ??



if you pull up any radar and look at the large amounts of snow to the north of Chattanooga up near Nashville..id assume they mean if the low drops that pulls all that snow/cold air south. I think with my limited knowledge.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD what's the thing on your Twitter mean where someone said if the LP goes to the ga/fl line ... Watch out. ??



If the Low Pressure (system) goes .... that far south it will pick up tons of moisture.


----------



## Mountainbuck

10-4


----------



## deerbandit

malak05 said:


> Looks to me Paulding County is sitting in the highest prolonged band of moisture....winning.... hopefully....fingers crossed... maybe... I hate Weather HAHA



How do you think it will turn out in Paulding? The Northeast area of the county is where I'm at.


----------



## topfuelgirl

mike3ga8 said:


> lol, NW paulding out our way is the highest elevation in the county lol maybe that brings us an extra flake or 2.



I live in Yorkville too!! Bring on the SNOW


----------



## debo

In Flintstone Smokey just up the side of Nick-a- Jack


----------



## smokey30725

debo said:


> In Flintstone Smokey just up the side of Nick-a- Jack



We're not but a mile or two away. We are in the subdivision that borders Blowing Springs Farm. Hope you and me both are covered with at least a little snow out of this!


----------



## DDD

Interesting developments... temps are dropping quick in the NE.

Braselton, Winder, Dacula has dropped 2 degrees.  All reporting 34.5°

hmmmmmm


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Interesting developments... temps are dropping quick in the NE.
> 
> Braselton, Winder, Dacula has dropped 2 degrees.  All reporting 34.5°
> 
> hmmmmmm



It's due to my avatar pic change. No doubt about it. It's science.


----------



## DDD

If the Low shifts south it will pick up more precip and pull the cold air south even more.


----------



## Crakajak

36  and rain/sleet in the 30083


----------



## Mountainbuck

Radar looks funky. It kinda splits


----------



## toyota4x4h

smokey30725 said:


> We're not but a mile or two away. We are in the subdivision that borders Blowing Springs Farm. Hope you and me both are covered with at least a little snow out of this!



Blowing springs? I go there every year for the Halloween thing!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Interesting developments... temps are dropping quick in the NE.
> 
> Braselton, Winder, Dacula has dropped 2 degrees.  All reporting 34.5°
> 
> hmmmmmm



C'mon and hold out for after evening commute. Then it can plummet all it wants.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Want to know how much difference 10 miles makes?  Half of Towns county has 4" of snow, the other half gots nothing.


----------



## jbird1

Can't imagine any more raw conditions that the present here.  It's like being in a 34 deg. washing machine outside right now with an overall push from the East.


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> Blowing springs? I go there every year for the Halloween thing!



Yes sir. We love it. You wouldn't believe the amount of deer that go through that corn maze and the turkeys too. Got one neighbor up on the old road that swears they saw a black panther cross the road and go into the maze early one morning a few years back.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD said:


> Yeah, I think that is fair.  I really think outside of the NE GA mountains, NW GA stands to see the most snow.
> 
> As this thing moves NE it's going to drag the moisture with it.  The comma head may come around only clip the NW corner of the state.
> 
> It's not performing like I envisioned it 24 hours ago.  That's for sure.
> 
> Like Malak said... sometimes I hate weather.




It is like what the Mexican said. Predicting winter weather is like trying to nail Jello to a tree.   Severe weather seems a lot easier.


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> Yes sir. We love it. You wouldn't believe the amount of deer that go through that corn maze and the turkeys too. Got one neighbor up on the old road that swears they saw a black panther cross the road and go into the maze early one morning a few years back.



One of my best friends was a part owner of Blowing Springs Kennel right there.  They saw some good numbers of deer and a few sure enough wall hanger bucks over the years.  But they never hunted their property.

I turned down a goose hunt in that corn maze field a few years back.  It was the morning the guy got shot in his shop right by there.  My buddies all opened up on some geese and the cops got real excited next door where they were investigating the murder.  Buddies all ended up being questioned and everything.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> If the Low shifts south it will pick up more precip and pull the cold air south even more.



shift, baby, shift!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> One of my best friends was a part owner of Blowing Springs Kennel right there.  They saw some good numbers of deer and a few sure enough wall hanger bucks over the years.  But they never hunted their property.
> 
> I turned down a goose hunt in that corn maze field a few years back.  It was the morning the guy got shot in his shop right by there.  My buddies all opened up on some geese and the cops got real excited next door where they were investigating the murder.  Buddies all ended up being questioned and everything.



I remember that morning. Awful time. They never did solve the case.


----------



## hmaddox

Working from home - raining - and swear I am hearing some pelts of something out there.  In Paulding....


----------



## turkeyhunter835

so metro atl wont see anything till tonight right???


----------



## Mountainbuck

46.2 degrees in chatsworth


----------



## Robbie101

40 In Monroe


----------



## smokey30725

43 here at the office in Dalton.


----------



## hmaddox

39 here in Acworth/Paulding


----------



## sbfowler

36.0 in Snellville near Eastside Medical Center. Temp was dropping nicely earlier, but seems to have stalled out around 36.2/36.0.


----------



## todd03blown

36.1 here in hickory flat and dropping. Only 32.1 miles away, it is 32 degrees. The winds are crazy and coming out of the north. I think that is a good sign the temp will continue to drop to the magical 31 degrees


----------



## Wade Chandler

Been 33 here in Dahlonega since 6 this morning.  Sleet mixing in at times, but I'm sure happy that this isn't all freezing rain like last year.  I want snow as much or more than anyone else, but couldn't be happier that the freezing point hasn't found us yet.


----------



## nickel back

lol...my temp here has went up 7 degrees this morning from 40 to 47.2.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well what about that system next week? Doesn't look really cold next week either


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Well what about that system next week? Doesn't look really cold next week either



I saw that as well. I was hoping we could get some real action soon.


----------



## dsceviour

This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Want to know how much difference 10 miles makes?  Half of Towns county has 4" of snow, the other half gots nothing.



Yep.  That is some steep cut off.  Geeze.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average



Simply not true.  

The AO is forcasted to plummet in the next 10 days.  We still have the whole month of February to go and front end of March.

Just because it's not going to dump on us today doesn't mean it's winter cancel.


----------



## nickel back

just read that the low is closing off now, what does this do for Ga now DDD ???


----------



## tcward

dsceviour said:


> This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average



Great! Bring on Spring!


----------



## nickel back

dsceviour said:


> This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average


----------



## malak05

nickel back said:


> just read that the low is closing off now, what does this do for Ga now DDD ???



Watch for Moisture build back in the southern regions of MS/AL and the amounts to help identify how strong is the ULL


----------



## todd03blown

dsceviour said:


> This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average






No offense but...eh...nevermind...


----------



## nickel back

malak05 said:


> Watch for Moisture build back in the southern regions of MS/AL and the amounts to help identify how strong is the ULL



thanks malak05


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Simply not true.
> 
> The AO is forcasted to plummet in the next 10 days.  We still have the whole month of February to go and front end of March.
> 
> Just because it's not going to dump on us today doesn't mean it's winter cancel.



He's just


----------



## DDD

Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.

Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.




....that should cheer up a few folks


----------



## Robbie101

Back to 37 in Monroe


----------



## hmaddox




----------



## shakey gizzard

Aint given up yet!  From here on in is realtime! Whats goin on IMBY!


----------



## malak05

RGEM/GFS both still showing strong signs of 1-2 inches for areas... this is RGEM


----------



## Buckfever 2

DDD said:


> Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.



What will that mean for East Paulding / Dallas ga  ??


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.



That would be outstanding.  Especially since EVERYONE short of you and Robert has had that region with an inch or less.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> just read that the low is closing off now, what does this do for Ga now DDD ???



If the Low finally closed off, it's now unpredictable.  Hence why there has been chatter on twitter about IF it moves south.

A cut off low is no longer being "pushed" along by the jet stream... it's floating.  Tends to vertically stack and cause moisture to build quick.  It becomes unpredictable.  It could move North just the same.


----------



## Floored

Well, this should be fun! We're out west for a trade convention. Our flight leaves Vegas at 2:30am Georgia time. Then we have to drive home from the airport about 7:00am. I'm always the first to do the snow dance, but my feelings won't be hurt this time if it doesn't shake out.


----------



## malak05

This is latest HRRR run at 10PM tonight... I'm pretty positive all that over Georgia is snow and you can see the convective bands DDD mentioned over parts of NW/N-Central Ga

My gut feelings are that we are still looking at a 6-8 hour window of snowfall I-20 north I think it starts around 6 PM today in Western counties... It will be fun watching the HRRR and returns to see if these QPF uptick as day goes on... this show right here really isn't that bad and is in line with 1-2 inchs for parts of West, Central GA above I-20


----------



## parisinthe20s

Fox5 says Cherokee co and surrounding areas will see about an inch at most. It'd be nice if we even get that, but my hopes aren't high. The wind is still crankin though.


----------



## JonathanG2013

parisinthe20s said:


> Fox5 says Cherokee co and surrounding areas will see about an inch at most. It'd be nice if we even get that, but my hopes aren't high



If the deformation bands move through Cherokee county the amounts would increse.


----------



## topfuelgirl

DDD said:


> Confidence growing that the NW corner of the state will score the deformation band will occur where I have the arrow pointed.   It would snow there from roughly 7/8PM to 6AM.
> 
> Would not be surprised to see this area get 3-4" when all is said and done.



Looks like Paulding Co. will be in the sweet spot!!


----------



## malak05

Everyone remember to cheer on the moisture bloom out West...point the dancing dogs to the West and sprinklers on!!!!


----------



## chocolate dog

dsceviour said:


> This has bust written all over it :/ sucks too because this was our best shot at anything, rest of winter just looks warmer and above average



I dont even pretend to know anything about the weather but I agree this particular storm = BUST for a lot of us that dont live in NE Ga.  Yeah we might get a little something but nothing like they were carrying on about.

I totally disagree that this is our best shot at anything.   I think, or at least am hoping we will get a couple good ones in February like we did last year. 

IMBY 2-26-15 - Fairmount Ga (Gordon county)


----------



## parisinthe20s

JonathanG2013 said:


> If the deformation bands move through Cherokee county the amounts would increse.


That would be lovely. My dogs are looking forward to a snow day.


----------



## DDD

Winter Weather Advisory has been expanded to south Metro


----------



## DDD

Right now the Floyd, Polk and Bartow counties if you take the RAP at face value, would score the lion's share of snow on the NW side of the state.


----------



## dsceviour

I wanna see some now in barrow county, hopefully we can get at least 1" by tonight


----------



## Crakajak

dsceviour said:


> I wanna see some now in barrow county, hopefully we can get at least 1" by tonight



patience......................


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Yeah, I saw they including Warren County in the Advisory now


----------



## BlackEagle

dsceviour said:


> I wanna see some now in barrow county, hopefully we can get at least 1" by tonight



Easy now....I've got trucks to sell. Don't need any distractions!


----------



## GA DAWG

I don't know any more right now about what its gonna do than I did monday at this same time


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> I don't know any more right now about what its gonna do than I did monday at this same time


----------



## elandil

DDD said:


> Right now the Floyd, Polk and Bartow counties if you take the RAP at face value, would score the lion's share of snow on the NW side of the state.



YAHTZEE!....Come on RAP, daddy needs at least 4", 6" would be better.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> I don't know any more right now about what its gonna do than I did monday at this same time



 Let me know when it starts over there, shortly after it will start over hera!


----------



## JonRatliff

Latest NWS Briefing


----------



## shakey gizzard

Why have the # of views not changed?


----------



## tree cutter 08

Freezing rain here in white co


----------



## mark-7mag

DDD said:


> Right now the Floyd, Polk and Bartow counties if you take the RAP at face value, would score the lion's share of snow on the NW side of the state.



Bring it on!


----------



## shakey gizzard

shakey gizzard said:


> Why have the # of views not changed?



Thank you!


----------



## Crakajak

Is there any collation between the CAD and the deformation line where it converges and what part of Ga will it have the most impact?


----------



## Makeithappen01

Just a cold rain here in Dahlonega


----------



## malak05

Crakajak said:


> Is there any collation between the CAD and the deformation line where it converges and what part of Ga will it have the most impact?



No particular usually the deformation band is related ot the cold front and the comma head swinging around with wrapped cold air... a strong CAD over a area to Prime the atmosphere isn't terrible though haha


----------



## smokey30725

I'm liking that "up to 4 inches" in NW Georgia from the NWS briefing!


----------



## hmaddox

Temp is dropping - 37 in Paulding


----------



## Mountainbuck

45.9 in Chatsworth


----------



## Nitram4891

If only we could have changed over before this squall line hits here in ATL.  Could have had a solid start!


----------



## GA DAWG

34 here and some kind of ice pellets mixing with rain here and there. I can see it on windshield.


----------



## cripple

Down to 36 (and dropping) here in barrow and a clear delineation line showing temp drops around the wedge thats building


----------



## Fletch_W

My beagles aren't dancing. They are sleeping after a long hard morning of more sleeping.


----------



## Dustin Pate

50 degrees and thundering in Heard County.


----------



## malak05

Look at Radar back in W AL with the frozen stuff it almost looks like it's starting to fill in with the moisture being pulled up around Birmingham fingers crossed don't believe that was something was truly modeled heavily... Maybe Maybe not it's fun to watch though

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=usga0028&animate=true


----------



## smokey30725

Fletch_W said:


> My beagles aren't dancing. They are sleeping after a long hard morning of more sleeping.



Must be a trend. Mine are doing the same.


----------



## JonRatliff

malak05 said:


> Look at Radar back in W AL with the frozen stuff it almost looks like it's starting to fill in with the moisture being pulled up around Birmingham fingers crossed don't believe that was something was truly modeled heavily... Maybe Maybe not it's fun to watch though
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=usga0028&animate=true




That's a nice snow band building in AL, looks to be slowly getting stronger.


----------



## Crakajak

malak05 said:


> No particular usually the deformation band is related ot the cold front and the comma head swinging around with wrapped cold air... a strong CAD over a area to Prime the atmosphere isn't terrible though haha



Thanks.


----------



## elandil

I swear this has me more on edge than a crackhead in a coffee shop full of cops...


----------



## PappyHoel

Cold rain in Sandy springs


----------



## Shane Dockery

PappyHoel said:


> Cold rain in Sandy springs



Lots of it in Lithia Springs.  If it was below freezing, we'd be in a blizzard.


----------



## hmaddox

WSB says 1 inch of snow for NW GA - DDD - trust you more....


----------



## DawsonvilleDave

Not looking forward to my drive from Lenox to Silver City this evening.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Metro Gillsville is 32 degrees.


----------



## Crakajak

hmaddox said:


> WSB says 1 inch of snow for NW GA - DDD - trust you more....



I learned to listen to DDD and the messican a few years ago, and now add Malak 5


----------



## smokey30725

Crakajak said:


> I learned to listen to DDD and the messican a few years ago, and now add Malak 5



Good advice ^^^^


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Temp has slowly but steadily climbed from 36 when I woke up this morning to 40 now.


----------



## smokey30725

Holding at 43 degrees here in Dalton


----------



## malak05

NWS Birmingham â€�@NWSBirmingham 2m2 minutes ago

Data from special weather balloon release shows 0°C at 850mb (3800ft). We're now cold enough to support snow along the I-65 corridor. #alwx

Interesting....


----------



## nickel back

DDD/malak05 where is the coastal low going to pop out? and is it a fast mover or slow?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

33 in Silver City.


----------



## carver

36 in Snellville


----------



## elfiii

37 In Suwanee with freezing rain drizzle.


----------



## Mountainbuck

42.9 Chatsworth


----------



## Stonewall 2

34.2 Braselton


----------



## malak05

nickel back said:


> DDD/malak05 where is the coastal low going to pop out? and is it a fast mover or slow?



By eyeball looking it looks to me like its going thru s/c Georgia and is gonna popup out on the FL/GA coast almost


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> By eyeball looking it looks to me like its going thru s/c Georgia and is gonna popup out on the FL/GA coast almost



If that translates into "NW Georgia is getting 4 inches of snow" I am happy!


----------



## DDD

Nitram4891 said:


> Hoping we don't get a big flop out of this storm here in Atlanta.  That snow band in western AL just turned to half rain.



Radar shows rain. Ground truth is its snowing


----------



## jbird1

Getting dangerously close to freezing rain here in NE Ga on the Forsyth-Dawson line...gonna be intently watching the 3-7 time frame.  We need a straight changeover from rain to snow this evening if at all possible.  I wish I knew more about the situation aloft.


----------



## Nitram4891

DDD said:


> Radar shows rain. Ground truth is its snowing


----------



## Nitram4891

I'm really curious to see  what happens when that thunderstorm looking line about to hit Atlanta does when it runs into the wedge in NE GA.


----------



## nickel back

My wife said the sun popped out for a few min then a thunder boomer popped up, said it is doing some storming right now in Upson.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Nothing in the CSRA to report


----------



## JewelsTurn

Just drove from Bham to Suwanee - lots and lots of rain!  A few dry patches, even saw the sun for a mile!  

Got to Johns Creek and small white pellets mixed with rain!  

34 here is Suwanee now!


----------



## PappyHoel

im not feeling it.  the radar looks like its done and will be final by 8pm.  Im in dawsonville its 34 degrees and a cold mist.  Im calling it off.


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> im not feeling it.  the radar looks like its done and will be final by 8pm.  Im in dawsonville its 34 degrees and a cold mist.  Im calling it off.



Excellent contribution to the thread


----------



## elandil

PappyHoel said:


> im not feeling it.  the radar looks like its done and will be final by 8pm.  Im in dawsonville its 34 degrees and a cold mist.  Im calling it off.



I reject your reality, and substitute my own.

Show me........Snow!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Anyone got ground intel for the Buford area? I'm in Duluth and the station in Buford is saying freezing rain.


----------



## elfiii

PappyHoel said:


> im not feeling it.  the radar looks like its done and will be final by 8pm.  Im in dawsonville its 34 degrees and a cold mist.  Im calling it off.



Patience grasshopper.


----------



## stuart smith

42 degrees and Thunderstorm in Hampton. Dropped 6 degrees in 2hrs. ULL cranking up....


----------



## GA DAWG

elfiii said:


> Patience grasshopper.


Didnt you use one of your imby questions?


----------



## PappyHoel

todd03blown said:


> Excellent contribution to the thread



Here's what snow looks like - about a year ago.  I think before the big ice storm a couple weeks later.  We lost power for 3 days.  I had to cut my way out.  Me and the neighbors had to cut around 30 trees.  

I'm really hoping we don't get ice again.  I was excited last year.  This year I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## elfiii

GA DAWG said:


> Didnt you use one of your imby questions?



Not yet. I left it at DDD's discretion. He hasn't said yet. The boy is nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs trying to figure out what in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on around here.


----------



## krisjack

Well looks like their is another storm that looks to be there around the 6th of February and might be as bad or worse than this one but its too far to tell.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Yep, so much for the "wedge" of doom. Temps in Dawsonville never dropped below 34° and we just had all cold rain. Looking at the radar the storm has moved off and north with no more precip on the way for us  
According to my wx site POP falls drastically before the temps drop to freezing (if at all), meaning only flurries at best. I was all excited, yanks stole all our snow!


----------



## Head Knocker

Temp 31.1 on Bogan Rd in Buford with frz drizzle


----------



## nickel back

posted this back a few pages but was told it did not work, so will try again.( pretty cool looking) 

http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...ographic=-87.31,34.88,2048/loc=-85.103,33.336


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Head Knocker said:


> Temp 31.1 on Bogan Rd in Buford with frz drizzle



Thank you.


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> Here's what snow looks like - about a year ago.  I think before the big ice storm a couple weeks later.  We lost power for 3 days.  I had to cut my way out.  Me and the neighbors had to cut around 30 trees.
> 
> I'm really hoping we don't get ice again.  I was excited last year.  This year I'm a bit nervous.


Sucks that you all had those big of impacts. No fun at all. I don't want folks to get ice either. Snow, yes.

I am very accustomed to big snow falls, having spent 10 years in upstate NY in the Snowbelt area.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

elfiii said:


> The boy is nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs trying to figure out what in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on around here.



The sun is shining, it's 41 degrees, and there are ENORMOUS snowflakes falling every few seconds.


----------



## nickel back

wow I have sun shin here ......


----------



## malak05

Well I can confirm at the 285/75 merge at Sandy Springs we got a mixture of rain/sleet/wet snow


----------



## Nitram4891

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Yep, so much for the "wedge" of doom. Temps in Dawsonville never dropped below 34° and we just had all cold rain. Looking at the radar the storm has moved off and north with no more precip on the way for us
> According to my wx site POP falls drastically before the temps drop to freezing (if at all), meaning only flurries at best. I was all excited, yanks stole all our snow!



Are you kidding?  Even looks like another band is forming over Memphis as we speak to trail the one currently in AL.


----------



## GA DAWG

Clear and breezy here. Im with pappy. Its a wrap according to my weather rock.


----------



## PappyHoel

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Yep, so much for the "wedge" of doom. Temps in Dawsonville never dropped below 34° and we just had all cold rain. Looking at the radar the storm has moved off and north with no more precip on the way for us
> According to my wx site POP falls drastically before the temps drop to freezing (if at all), meaning only flurries at best. I was all excited, yanks stole all our snow!



That's exactly what my inexperienced guess is telling me.  I'm in D'ville too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Maybe it's just where I live, but I've learned over the years......when the mets mention the word "wedge" we ain't getting nothing.  That was always the word that burst our snow bubble.  If Ken Cook or Glen Burns said something about a wedge, the snow was going south of us.  Every time.  Of course, this is still developing, but.....


----------



## krisjack

nickel back said:


> posted this back a few pages but was told it did not work, so will try again.( pretty cool looking)
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...ographic=-87.31,34.88,2048/loc=-85.103,33.336



That does look pretty cool looking.


----------



## PappyHoel

malak05 said:


> Well I can confirm at the 285/75 merge at Sandy Springs we got a mixture of rain/sleet/wet snow



That would mean the change over is happening south of us in dawsonville.  I just came from there 2 hrs ago.  It was 40 degrees and moderate rain.


----------



## malak05

PappyHoel said:


> That would mean the change over is happening south of us in dawsonville.  I just came from there 2 hrs ago.  It was 40 degrees and moderate rain.



Radar captured it as well... I believe the WAA is not as strong as originally thought and allowing quicker transition in the West


----------



## nickel back

elfiii said:


> Not yet. I left it at DDD's discretion. He hasn't said yet. The boy is nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs trying to figure out what in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on around here.




weather and how it says Im going to do what ever I feel like doing..


----------



## deerbandit

It just got bright down here at 14th and West Peachtree.


----------



## nickel back

here is a live radar, you can adjust north,south,east,west....by using the arrows in the left top corner

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=bmx&loop=yes


----------



## smokey30725

Temp has dropped to 41 here in Dalton.


----------



## PappyHoel

nickel back said:


> here is a live radar, you can adjust north,south,east,west....by using the arrows in the left top corner
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=bmx&loop=yes



Looks like a wrap around with snow!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like a wrap around with snow!!!


----------



## JosephSparks

Dropped a degree this hour and wind is really picking up in Between


----------



## PappyHoel

Shhhhhhh!!!


----------



## mountainpass

I'm at the pointy end of Appalachians, east wind strong all night, still gusty, temp 33-34.


----------



## todd03blown

^^^^^CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!

You're a funny dude.


----------



## Toddcosper

Winter Storm Warning just extended South to include: 

Jackson and Madison Counties - 

NWS: * ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES.

ICE ACCUMULATIONS OF UP TO ONE-QUARTER INCH ARE POSSIBLE.

Far from over boys and girls.


----------



## Priest

I've just heard a report it has started some sleet in Canton.  I'm in Kennesaw right now, just misty rain....35 degrees


----------



## elfiii

Toddcosper said:


> Winter Storm Warning just extended South to include:
> 
> Jackson and Madison Counties -
> 
> NWS: * ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES.
> 
> ICE ACCUMULATIONS OF UP TO ONE-QUARTER INCH ARE POSSIBLE.
> 
> Far from over boys and girls.



Fat lady ain't even showed up at the concert hall yet.


----------



## nickel back

temp is starting to drop a little here and the wind is now form the north instead of the south east. I'm pretty sure down my way if any thing it will only be a flurries but it has been cool to watch this storm and the curve ball it has thrown....


----------



## Stonewall 2

33.2 in Braselton, W.U. Say light freezing rain but I'm not seeing it yet.


----------



## PappyHoel




----------



## JewelsTurn

Just got a text Geinnett schools closing 10 minutes early!  They must be leaving up to schools because friend said her school said 15 mins early.


----------



## PappyHoel

JewelsTurn said:


> Just got a text Geinnett schools closing 10 minutes early!  They must be leaving up to schools because friend said her school said 15 mins early.



That should give them plenty of extra time to get home.


----------



## DDD

I got a text from the Doubting Thomas Wedge man himself and he had sleet in Buford.

Every thing I can look at short range looks like wide spread 1-2" for most people in metro Atlanta.  The RAP simulated radar keeps building light snow showers back across the northern half of the state well into Saturday morning.  It will really squeeze out the moisture out of the atmosphere.


----------



## jbird1

I thought Malak 05 was going to speak

EDIT- DDD rolled through


----------



## DDD

HA!  My daughter's school just texted to say they are releasing 10 minutes early.  WHOOOPITEEEEE DOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> I got a text from the Doubting Thomas Wedge man himself and he had sleet in Buford.
> 
> Every thing I can look at short range looks like wide spread 1-2" for most people in metro Atlanta.  The RAP simulated radar keeps building light snow showers back across the northern half of the state well into Saturday morning.  It will really squeeze out the moisture out of the atmosphere.


----------



## dzone

Temp still dropping 32.8 in Lawrenceville, near Collins Hill High School.


----------



## todd03blown

jbird1 said:


> I thought Malak 05 was going to speak
> 
> EDIT- DDD rolled through



I think his green light is flickering from the winds...


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> I thought Malak 05 was going to speak
> 
> EDIT- DDD rolled through



here


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I got a text from the Doubting Thomas Wedge man himself and he had sleet in Buford.
> 
> Every thing I can look at short range looks like wide spread 1-2" for most people in metro Atlanta.  The RAP simulated radar keeps building light snow showers back across the northern half of the state well into Saturday morning.  It will really squeeze out the moisture out of the atmosphere.





PappyHoel said:


>



Oh ye of little faith. Get thee hence!


----------



## jbird1

todd03blown said:


> I think his green light is flickering from the winds...



haha


----------



## JosephSparks

!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

PappyHoel said:


> here



I'm just happy you spelled quiet correctly this time.


----------



## jbird1

Just saw the first ice pellets here in N Forsyth..


----------



## Matt.M

223 users waiting for the snow.

Don't worry GDOT is on the snow removal job.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NWS Peachtree just released new maps with accumulations coming back down south. Earlier today they had locked it into the far NE of GA. I'd share it here but their resolutions is too bad to make any real details out other than the colors are coming back towards the metro area.


----------



## Head Knocker

Temp 30.8 heavy sleet Bogan Rd Buford


----------



## Mountainbuck

Local met just posted up to an inch possible for Murray co. Ha craziness


----------



## DEERFU

Forsyth County Gubment closed at 1pm. Glad to get home before the traffic madness


----------



## rolltidega

Sounds like sleet hitting my house here in Hiram.


----------



## klfutrelle




----------



## parisinthe20s

Temp in Woodstock fell from 36 to 34 in about an hour. It's a start, hopefully the next thing to fall will be snow.


----------



## DEERFU

Good chunk of Hall county now has freezing rain and sleet being reported as far south as Covington (according to Glen Burns). He said it should be all snow by 5-7 pm


----------



## jbird1

Sure enough it turns 3 o'clock and the temp falls to 32...awaiting icicle formation


----------



## todd03blown

Just to be clear...Was he saying the state of Maryland would be getting a blizzard and lots of snow? I wasn't 100% clear...


----------



## debo

todd03blown said:


> Just to be clear...Was he saying the state of Maryland would be getting a blizzard and lots of snow? I wasn't 100% clear...


----------



## malak05

Well Still impressed with the back loading ongoing north of Birmingham


----------



## parisinthe20s

Wind and rain disappeared for a while, but now it's back with a vengeance.a small tree I've been meaning to cut down fell and turned part of my fence into a pile of sticks.


----------



## malak05

Sandy Springs... 35F with 97% humidity Wet Bulb is 34F.... so CLOSE


----------



## mbl223

34 and rain in sandy springs. Just drove down 400 and it wasn't too bad. Hit a couple of patches in south Forsyth and north Fulton of freezing rain.


----------



## Fletch_W

Remind me what the deal is with the wet bulb.... please?


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> Sandy Springs... 35F with 97% humidity Wet Bulb is 34F.... so CLOSE



My wet bulb here in Hickory Flat is 33.3..


----------



## DEERFU

Channel 2 just said snow from Carrolton to Rome starting about 5pm. Radar is showing snow in Birmingham


----------



## jbird1

I need to figure out my wet bulb

EDIT- 31.8


----------



## DDD

I got a report of ice in the trees in Brasleton.


----------



## Priest

Fletch_W said:


> Remind me what the deal is with the wet bulb.... please?



https://soilandswell.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/g-chart-snowmaking.gif


----------



## nickel back

jbird1 said:


> I need to figure out my wet bulb



just enter your zip code and go to current conditions 

http://weather.uga.edu/index.php?content=gp&site=BLAIRSVI


----------



## todd03blown

jbird1 said:


> I need to figure out my wet bulb
> 
> EDIT- 31.8



http://www.the-snowman.com/wetbulb2.html


----------



## smokey30725

Is it too early to ask about whatever the next system to come is?


----------



## mewabbithunter

Heavy sleet in Banks County. Ice forming in trees!


----------



## elfiii

Wet bulb is 33 in Suwanee


----------



## Rina79

34.6 wet bulb in Roswell/Dunwoody

Edit: 33.8 one minute later


----------



## Robbie101

32.8 in Monroe. Temp is 34


----------



## jbird1

31.8 Wet Bulb


----------



## Mountainbuck

smokey30725 said:


> Is it too early to ask about whatever the next system to come is?



Must be because iv asked to


----------



## PappyHoel

Sleeting 30534


----------



## malak05

Hearing reports of snow in Cartersville any verification?


----------



## sljones

Sunny & 69 here in God's country. Time to swat some gnats.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Wet Bulb used to determine adiabatic rate... As a Quartermaster on our Cutters we used it. I can't tell you what adiabatic rate is or I'd have to kill you...

(plus I can't remember...)


----------



## carver

Temp's drop to 35 in Snellville
Only got a dry bulb


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Sleeting North Dawsonville near Cranes Store


----------



## Priest

I've always heard it as..... No matter the temperature or humidity, you cant make snow unless you are under 29 wet bulb.  Se the chart I linked a bit back for temp, humidity, WB chart


----------



## PappyHoel

Switching to sleet snow


----------



## JonathanG2013

From looking at the radar, looks like the precip will go north of Canton. Wish the back of the comma would dig lower.


----------



## Captkirk120

We have light sleet in Kennesaw.

Edit: It's either big sleet or snowflakes now!


----------



## jkhonea

Well I'll be.  HEAVY sleet just started in Greensboro, GA.  We're on the ragged edge of the event but that may be shifting.


----------



## Resica

Looks like it will snow here. I've seen forecasts from 12-24, 12-18 and 15-20. I think it'll go higher, at least I hope! Blizzard warning, been awhile for that.


----------



## parisinthe20s

JonathanG2013 said:


> From looking at the radar, looks like the precip will go north of Canton. Wish the back of the comma would dig lower.


Don't say that! On my weather App for Holly springs it says snow and sleet from 6pm-1am
But you know how reliable those things are, which isn't much


----------



## Resica

Hey Matthew6.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Cool pic Resica. Go Dawgs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Wedge in full effect here in the mountains.  It's still 39 up here on my ridge.


----------



## todd03blown

came a big old sleet storm in Hickory Flat...wow...


----------



## Priest

real snow in Kennesaw


----------



## Brian Groce

malak05 said:


> Hearing reports of snow in Cartersville any verification?



Light Sleet and Rain only.
No Flakes yet.


----------



## kmckinnie

55 in Havana Fla. May get down to 34 tonite. 
We hunkered in the hatch.


----------



## Mountainbuck

The wedge messes it up for the whole dang state !


----------



## Crakajak

kmckinnie said:


> 55 in Havana Fla. May get down to 34 tonite.
> We hunkered in the hatch.



your only 2 degrees from having a snow storm.


----------



## Luke0927

Cold rain in deep north Forsyth lol.  I thought about going and staying at the Blairsville place to run rabbits in morn if we get a good snow.

A friend outside Nashville said he had 10" picture didn't look like that much but it was thick.


----------



## mbl223

34 and nothing in sandy springs. There are thousands of blackbirds eating in the yards on my street. Maybe the birds know something I don't.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Snow in Acworth!!!


----------



## malak05

Man that Comma head is looks solid in AL


----------



## mountainpass

Well wedge is over here.


----------



## Fletch_W

mbl223 said:


> There are thousands of blackbirds eating in the yards on my street. Maybe the birds know something I don't.



An old lady at work would always report "snow birds" and warn us it was going to snow. She was always right.


----------



## tree cutter 08

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Wedge in full effect here in the mountains.  It's still 39 up here on my ridge.



Across the mountain and we getting heavy snow now. Crazy how that is. Heard rabun had several inches at daylight this am and several outages. We lost power this morning but back on now.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Sleet turning into a little bit of flurries Here and there in holly springs


----------



## mudracing101

62 and sunny here, hope this helps


----------



## toyota4x4h

I like the snow wrap I'm seeing coming towards nw ga from bama.


----------



## todd03blown

Snowing in Hickory Flat! Nice size flakes, too.


----------



## Matthew6

snowing in woodstock


----------



## toyota4x4h

Nearly 370 ppl watching this btw! Congrats DDD you're famous


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Yup


----------



## Sargent

todd03blown said:


> Snowing in Hickory Flat! Nice size flakes, too.



Yep.  Where are you in the HF?


----------



## Lee

Big flakes in south Paulding. Mixed with rain


----------



## todd03blown

Sargent said:


> Yep.  Where are you in the HF?


Over by Cagles Dairy. You?


----------



## jf950y

Can anyone post a pic of where the center of the L pressure is and how it's actually tracking? And is it expected to speed up or keep crawling along?


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

DDD said:


> I got a report of ice in the trees in Brasleton.



Correct.  I saw a little on some small pines near 332 & 124.


----------



## malak05

Snowing in Sandy Springs


----------



## Mountainbuck

39.7 and rain Murray co


----------



## deerbandit

How far down the Alabama/Georgia state line do yall think the coma head will come? I'm in Paulding county.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Just started snowing here in Waleska turns fast from rain to snow!


----------



## smokey30725

Still a cold rain here in Dalton.


----------



## doenightmare

Think our wet bulb is broked in Roswell.


----------



## Robbie101

doenightmare said:


> Think our wet bulb is broked in Roswell.




On the rise here too in Monroe/Walton county...


----------



## GA DAWG

32 and sleeting up a storm in north forsyth. Ice starting to form on trees. Weather rock is slick. It lied to me earlier.


----------



## parisinthe20s

It's a wet snow but the flakes are huge


----------



## PappyHoel

Cut back to sleet rain here now.  We had a heavy band come through real quick with heavy sleet mix


----------



## malak05

deerbandit said:


> How far down the Alabama/Georgia state line do yall think the coma head will come? I'm in Paulding county.



That is the main swatch of snow expected to bring the goods and look at a US map you will see it is being whipped around from the N and digging down it probably as it's current depiction make it into the metro Atlanta and do it's thing

This wasn't expected necessarily this is pregame warmups...

Still thinking Floyd, Paulding, Bartow, Cherokee areas like that are looking at up too 2 inches and Cobb and Metro around 1 inch or just my opinion


----------



## PappyHoel

Back to ice pellets now.


----------



## GA DAWG

Went from sleet to big snow just that fast.


----------



## PappyHoel

BB size ice pellets


----------



## mbl223

Freezing rain to snow just now in sandy springs. Still 34 degrees.


----------



## Gone Fishing

River in the backyard here in Bethlehem.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Can't make up it's mind I guess. It'll come down heavy then turns back to sleet/rain


----------



## Sargent

todd03blown said:


> Over by Cagles Dairy. You?



Harmony on the Lakes... 

Howdy, neighbor!


----------



## Scarion

It's a cold mist right now in tunnel hill, temp dropped 2 degrees in the last 45 minutes or so and there's a huge wall of fog, may be snow, off in the distance. I think it's finally coming.


----------



## JonathanG2013

parisinthe20s said:


> Can't make up it's mind I guess. It'll come down heavy then turns back to sleet/rain



That is mother nature for you. Very unpredictable


----------



## jbird1

Mix of sleet and snow Forsyth-Dawson line


----------



## PappyHoel

Donald Trump size HUGE snow flakes here.


----------



## dsceviour

Sitting at 33 and cloudy here in Bethlehem


----------



## WickedKwik

Snow/sleet mix here in powder springs.


----------



## jbird1

I'm assuming that since we are all snow now that the ice threat has passed?


----------



## doenightmare

Looked away for a minute and BAM - heavy snow in the 30075.


----------



## K80

31 and raining... Now that is disappointing but better than freezing rain all day.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

It's like all us are sittin around the tree waiting on Christmas  

I hope those Nawth Kackalacki peeps don't steal our Comma!


----------



## Resica

JonathanG2013 said:


> Cool pic Resica. Go Dawgs.



Thanks man. I like it. They've just raised their snow totals for us to 23-29 inches. Very exciting. I want 40+


----------



## todd03blown

Sargent said:


> Harmony on the Lakes...
> 
> Howdy, neighbor!



Awesome I follow a weather station our of Hamony


----------



## Resica

JonathanG2013 said:


> Cool pic Resica. Go Dawgs.



Saw 33 inches in 96. That's an enormous amount of snow. I want more.


----------



## Paymaster

39 and dropping in Carrollton. 4* in last 30 minutes.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

37 and dropping now.  Flakes are getting more frequent.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Donald Trump size HUGE snow flakes here.



How about some pics?


----------



## Nitram4891

Mix of sleet few snow flakes and rain just east of downtown ATL.


----------



## jbird1

...and it's gone.  Got a dusting out of that little burst.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang, still nothing but cold drizzle here in Dalton.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Dang, still nothing but cold drizzle here in Dalton.



Sorry smokey - want me to send you a pic?


----------



## Nitram4891

dime size flakes with sleet just east of downtown unde the heavier returns now.


----------



## rospaw

Just started snowing in Ellijay.


----------



## LonePine

Large flakes just started coming down pretty heavy here in Smyrna


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Snowing pretty good in east marietta.


----------



## Brewskis

Nice steady snow coming down at 36* in Canton.


----------



## HOOKS24

Coming down pretty good in pickens county, id say pretty close to an inch and still coming down good


----------



## Nitram4891

big quarter size flakes here now.  The inch an hour type flakes but it's struggling to stick


----------



## taylanemilyme

*Biggest flakes*

Dropping the biggest flakes I've ever seen 
Murrayville


----------



## DDD

Snowing like mad here in Dacula.


----------



## jbird1

Anyone have an update on the piece of energy coming out of Bama?


----------



## Mountainbuck

That big huge tail of snow coming out of bama just turned pink?


----------



## carver

Very light snow in Snellville


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Saw 33 inches in 96. That's an enormous amount of snow. I want more.



hope you get 60 inches.


----------



## DRB1313

Mountainbuck said:


> That big huge tail of snow coming out of bama just turned pink?



I saw that also.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's next


----------



## smokey30725

Well, Dalton is still a bust. Going to head home to Flintstone and hope we fared better up there near Chattanooga.


----------



## Nitram4891

Radar returns just thinned out everywhere?  Like someone hit a switch?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Big dumo of sleet then changed back to rain 30907


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Its 34 degrees in Thomson and pouring rain


----------



## mountainpass

Nitram4891 said:


> Radar returns just thinned out everywhere?  Like someone hit a switch?



Sundown


----------



## GA DAWG

Below freezing here everything is turning to ice. Gates, trees and such. Went to feed hounds. Locks on gates froze shut.  Golf cart seat froze. Snowing real tiny flakes now. Everything from here on out is gonna stick.


----------



## DDD

Nitram4891 said:


> Radar returns just thinned out everywhere?  Like someone hit a switch?



????


----------



## rospaw

You in the Hollow   Sbear?


----------



## Nitram4891

This was one frame to the next for me...15 minute interval on accuweather.


----------



## GA DAWG

Oh and deer out feeding like cows in the fields here. Bunches of them.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

DDD are those big bands of snow in Alabama breaking up as they cross over to here?


----------



## RinggoldGa

This warmer air needs to get out of NW GA!


----------



## parisinthe20s

Just rain here in holly springs. I wonder if it'll pick up again


----------



## swamppirate

8" in Ol' Virginia and still comin'


----------



## bigdaddyga

32.5 here in hickory flat area. starting to turn icy on the trash can lids...


----------



## BlackEagle

All ice here in Winder


----------



## TJay

Light snow falling in Canton/Holly Springs area in Cherokee co.


----------



## parisinthe20s

swamppirate said:


> 8" in Ol' Virginia and still comin'



Lucky.I miss Virginia.I lived there for a year.great winters


----------



## dsceviour

Snowing in Bethlehem now!


----------



## Brewskis

Heavy snow in Canton again. Sticking this time.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Brewskis said:


> Heavy snow in Canton again. Sticking this time.



send it a few miles south!


----------



## DDD

Garcia Mitchler said:


> DDD are those big bands of snow in Alabama breaking up as they cross over to here?



Not that I can see.  Only thing concerning to me right now is the HRRR simulated radar just obliterates our snow.  I'm hoping it's just a hiccup in this run.


----------



## swamppirate

parisinthe20s said:


> Lucky.I miss Virginia.I lived there for a year.great winters



We are supposed to get up to 14".  My wood stove is hoppin!


----------



## smokey30725

On the way home. Fort Oglethorpe is just cold rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DDD said:


> I'm hoping it's just a hiccup in this run.



You're an eternal optimist.  You remind me of someone from my childhood.

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## toyota4x4h

33 here on my porch in the middle of chatsworth. Still rain


----------



## whitetaco02

You all post pics or video of the snow for us non-snow-getters!


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall gonna get snow in a few min in Chatsworth. Just wait an see.


----------



## Robbie101

Snowing in Loganville, Bethlehem, nothing in Monroe. lol


----------



## Hornet22

Ground white with sleet and snow at da Cafe'356, has quit for now


----------



## glue bunny

Snowing here finally! In covington.


----------



## DDD

I got some bad news...

Looking at the HRRR and the RAP, this moisture is about to fall apart over the next 3 hours.  The dynamics are pulling up the coast faster than modeled.  It looks like some kind of forcing happens around 5AM and fires up some brief light show showers between Lawrenceville and Athens and 75 miles south of there.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Say it ain't so.


----------



## sbfowler

Turn out the lights, the party's over...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzfho7MXckE


----------



## keithsto

DDD said:


> I got some bad news...
> 
> Looking at the HRRR and the RAP, this moisture is about to fall apart over the next 3 hours.  The dynamics are pulling up the coast faster than modeled.  It looks like some kind of forcing happens around 5AM and fires up some brief light show showers between Lawrenceville and Athens and 75 miles south of there.



Meh.


----------



## swamppirate

whitetaco02 said:


> You all post pics or video of the snow for us non-snow-getters!



Outside my side door.


----------



## JonRatliff

So that big band is going to fall apart before it hits us in Dacula? Bummer.


----------



## DDD

NW GA is going to score the coop.  Floyd, Chattooga counties are going to get that deformation band.  It will be hard and fast.


----------



## DDD

JonRatliff said:


> So that big band is going to fall apart before it hits us in Dacula? Bummer.



I don't think so boss.  Wish I had better news.


----------



## GA DAWG

Glynn still saying lots of places may get 3-5 more inches.


----------



## smokey30725

Gassing up the Z71 here in Flintstone and it looks like the rain is starting to change over finally!


----------



## keithsto

Robert (wxsouth) was one of the bigger proponents of the wrap around snow that is supposed to happen later tonight, but he has been awfully quiet on Twitter and Facebook for quite a while.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm on a roller coaster


----------



## DDD

swamppirate said:


> Outside my side door.



Man, you are going to be in for it!  Take plenty of pics!


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Glynn still saying lots of places may get 3-5 more inches.



I am pretty sure he is talking about NW GA.


----------



## doenightmare

Throw smokey and his beagles a bone.


----------



## jcountry

Working in philly.

Temps here are much colder than forecast.   

Also-flew through the tops of the storm on the way up.  It is a monster.   Lots of turbulence and convection way up into the mid to high 30,000s.   Not sure where the tops are. 

Very unusual to see anything with this much vertical development in the winter.   Also, very strong winds forecast up here.   50 to 60 knot gusts along the shore.  

Real monster.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> hope you get 60 inches.



Thanks Matthew, me too!!


----------



## swamppirate

Starting to get pockets of sleet now. Then change back to snow. The sleet may damper our snow totals some.


----------



## chewy32

Got a little in Pickens


----------



## Bitteroot

It's trying aweful hard in Sugar Valley...back and forth drizzle and snow...


----------



## dsceviour

DDD do you think we will get anymore in barrow? Or is the bulk of it done for us


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD:  Now will ya give us a tease of what's next in the system pipeline?  There is no snow ice cream in this one for my household.


----------



## chocolate dog

Fairmount just a little bit ago and it's still falling like that. 

Ok so it's not a bust here. Told y'all I didn't know about weather    We will get at least 3-4 here I'm thinking.  It's about to get good


----------



## Patriot44

Man, I love winter weather but every year it screws up baseball. Never fails. Glad we got all of the extra practice in during Dec.


----------



## jf950y

I am S/E of winder and that last  band of snow dropped 1/4 to 1/2 "pretty quick ,road was already white. I can't imagine what that heavy band would lay down in a short amount of time.  Thanks for keeping us informed GON weather peeps.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Cherokee co still has the 1-2 inch snow prediction for tonight, though I'm sure they'll call it quits soon I guess


----------



## whitetaco02

swamppirate said:


> Outside my side door.



Awesome!  Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## GA DAWG

Even though radar has shown nothing over us for a while. Its been little small tiny ice pellets falling. Its covered all trucks and stuff.


----------



## DDD

Let me re-state that... the radar is filling in south of Atlanta.


----------



## whitetaco02

chocolate dog said:


> Fairmount just a little bit ago and it's still falling like that.
> 
> Ok so it's not a bust here. Told y'all I didn't know about weather    We will get at least 3-4 here I'm thinking.  It's about to get good



Amazing!


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Even though radar has shown nothing over us for a while. Its been little small tiny ice pellets falling. Its covered all trucks and stuff.



Watchin' it come down over here too...We always called this sugar snow.


----------



## Sweetwater

Man....that low musta been close....because I got a SEVERE headache to the point I had to lay down..cover my eyes and ears....and take meds.

Last time I had one of those was when i Popped my eye like a grape and knocked it outta my head....hanging by the optic nerve. It cracked all the orbit bones around the eye...and for about a month...I got TREMENDOUS headaches.

Boy is it piling up here in the 30122.....the chores that is. Patiently waiting for my dusting.


If it dont snow....I'm gonna fill my 25 gallon wet dry vac with mashed tater flakes...hook the hose to the blow side.....and sling away.

Im so verklept...we had this happen last year....only thing that would make me feel better is Jennifer Anniston....mebbe some corn likker to really kick in my headache meds(Letting my girl have the keys to the "armory" firwst...cuz shine and pain meds make me do stuff I really really shouldn't. Like knocking on the door of the self appointed neighborhood nazi....when he answered we set off an IED across the street from him. I overdid the powder somewhat...slung dirt and rocks like a fountain...up to fifty odd yards away. His truck got it pretty good.

No...he dont know to this day who did it....although some at DCSD knows.


----------



## JonRatliff

DDD said:


> Let me re-state that... the radar is filling in south of Atlanta.


----------



## Patriot44

A heavy wintery mix in N Paulding right now.  I don't like wintery mixes, especially this late in the evening.  Has been raining all day and everything is saturated.  Ughhh


----------



## ryork

Snowing pretty good here in Bremen now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We're still at 33 and raining in Thomson. Don't want freezing rain so I hope it flips to snow or stays above freezing


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Feels like it's really about to crank up down here at Lake Sinclair ... 35 and falling fast!

Correction: 34 now!!!


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> DDD:  Now will ya give us a tease of what's next in the system pipeline?  There is no snow ice cream in this one for my household.



No need to tease.  EURO has a Miller A system here a week from today.  Atlanta special.  Forget those Yankees!

Then it has another small event 10 days out.

Somebody go get Danny and tell him winter is cancelled.


----------



## alligood729

Finally some flakes in Social Circle.....


----------



## DDD

GUYS... Radar is OVER Performing....


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Let me re-state that... the radar is filling in south of Atlanta.



How far south


----------



## GA DAWG

So what makes radar fill back in? This is good I guess if your a snow lover?


----------



## GA DAWG

DDD said:


> GUYS... Radar is OVER Performing....



Whats it mean?


----------



## parisinthe20s

I think DDD just likes to tease us


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks DDD for all your hard work!  I appreciate the report!


----------



## mike3ga8

small flakes finally mixing in here in Yorkville


----------



## deerbandit

DDD said:


> GUYS... Radar is OVER Performing....



What does this mean? How about the Paulding County to Rome area?


----------



## DDD

6:10 PM and then 7:10PM


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> No need to tease.  EURO has a Miller A system here a week from today.  Atlanta special.  Forget those Yankees!
> 
> Then it has another small event 10 days out.
> 
> Somebody go get Danny and tell him winter is cancelled.



A system like that wouldn't ignore us up here in NW Georgia would it?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> A system like that wouldn't ignore us up here in NW Georgia would it?



I wouldn't worry about the details at this point.  Just having a Miller A type system is a positive thing!


----------



## JonathanG2013

I have a dusting just north of Canton.


----------



## huntinglady74

Just started snowing in Lagrange GA in my back yard....


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I wouldn't worry about the details at this point.  Just having a Miller A type system is a positive thing!



Good enough for me!


----------



## DDD

Carrolton, Villa Rica, Hiram... all those places should be seeing snow.  Heavy returns on the west and south side of Atlanta.


----------



## jbird1

Back to light snow...might add up to an inch or two if it kept up like this for the night.  Forsyth-Dawson line


----------



## JonathanG2013

Mark are you getting any snow there?


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> Mark are you getting any snow there?



Yes sir.  We just broke out the flash light to have a look.


----------



## mammajamma

No snow in S. Paulding.


----------



## TBean95

*Snowing here!*



DDD said:


> Carrolton, Villa Rica, Hiram... all those places should be seeing snow.  Heavy returns on the west and south side of Atlanta.



Started snowing here in New Hope (Paulding Co) about 30-45 minutes ago.  Back deck covered and beginning to stick to the ground.  Hope it continues to fill in so we can get at least a good covering on everything.


----------



## parisinthe20s

None here in Cherokee. fox5 backed off a bit on the forecast for tonight


----------



## srb

When the family left the vacation spot fri am 79 ...Made it home through hail/wind storms...Got home fri aft/night 32 and snow /ice on the ground ?


----------



## smokey30725

Still a bust in Flintstone. Had hope for a minute but just rain still


----------



## DDD

While we have a bunch of people online... 

I want to take just a second to thank you all for the tweets, retweets and all the PM's you guys have sent me.  Obviously didn't nail down the ICE.  That is something I am happy about.  It actually was a blessing that we didn't end up with that much ice.  That would be deadly.

I appreciate all the folks that donated last year to pay for the Wxbell membership.  I hope all the maps and information has helped you guys out.  It's a treat for me to have that access and I have given you guys as much time as possible.

I will tell you all now that I have to go on the road next week as well.  I probably won't have as much time to post during the working ours but I will post a good bit at night.  That is assuming that Miller A system holds it's ground and wants to show up a week from today.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> No need to tease.  EURO has a Miller A system here a week from today.  Atlanta special.  Forget those Yankees!
> 
> Then it has another small event 10 days out.
> 
> Somebody go get Danny and tell him winter is cancelled.



Don't forget those Yankees. I want it all the time!!


----------



## CharlesH

Snowing pretty good in NE Paulding


----------



## mike3ga8

really coming down hard now in Yorkville


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> While we have a bunch of people online...
> 
> I want to take just a second to thank you all for the tweets, retweets and all the PM's you guys have sent me.  Obviously didn't nail down the ICE.  That is something I am happy about.  It actually was a blessing that we didn't end up with that much ice.  That would be deadly.
> 
> I appreciate all the folks that donated last year to pay for the Wxbell membership.  I hope all the maps and information has helped you guys out.  It's a treat for me to have that access and I have given you guys as much time as possible.
> 
> I will tell you all now that I have to go on the road next week as well.  I probably won't have as much time to post during the working ours but I will post a good bit at night.  That is assuming that Miller A system holds it's ground and wants to show up a week from today.



We've got your back, DDD. I for one really appreciate all that you do for us. You are a patient guy!


----------



## MamaJan

Finally started here in downtown Hiram. Big fat wet flakes.


----------



## deerbandit

What does the radar look like in Alabama for what's coming to the Dallas Hiram area?


----------



## DDD

Resica said:


> Don't forget those Yankees. (EXCEPT FOR RESICA!!!) I want it all the time!!



I fixed it.  Sorry.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> I wouldn't worry about the details at this point.  Just having a Miller A type system is a positive thing!



It would be great if the system was followed by a week of Arctic air where temps stayed below freezing for a week and it would stick around for a while.  Those systems are always the best...3-4 days of good sledding and snowmen still standing a week and half after the event.


----------



## TBean95

*Thanks DDD!*



DDD said:


> While we have a bunch of people online...
> 
> I want to take just a second to thank you all for the tweets, retweets and all the PM's you guys have sent me.  Obviously didn't nail down the ICE.  That is something I am happy about.  It actually was a blessing that we didn't end up with that much ice.  That would be deadly.
> 
> I appreciate all the folks that donated last year to pay for the Wxbell membership.  I hope all the maps and information has helped you guys out.  It's a treat for me to have that access and I have given you guys as much time as possible.
> 
> I will tell you all now that I have to go on the road next week as well.  I probably won't have as much time to post during the working ours but I will post a good bit at night.  That is assuming that Miller A system holds it's ground and wants to show up a week from today.



I for one would be happy to reinvest for next year to your membership!  Just let us know when.  The folks at my school are always asking me what my weather guy says and I have learning so much from reading your posts and then watching the models!  I am afraid the snow we get tonight will only serve to tease the snow monster inside of me.  All kidding aside your services and those of the other "experts" on here are so valuable and appreciated!


----------



## mguthrie

Getting some snow in the conyers area. Still above freezing so it ain't stickin


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> While we have a bunch of people online...
> 
> I want to take just a second to thank you all for the tweets, retweets and all the PM's you guys have sent me.  Obviously didn't nail down the ICE.  That is something I am happy about.  It actually was a blessing that we didn't end up with that much ice.  That would be deadly.
> 
> I appreciate all the folks that donated last year to pay for the Wxbell membership.  I hope all the maps and information has helped you guys out.  It's a treat for me to have that access and I have given you guys as much time as possible.
> 
> I will tell you all now that I have to go on the road next week as well.  I probably won't have as much time to post during the working ours but I will post a good bit at night.  That is assuming that Miller A system holds it's ground and wants to show up a week from today.


Thank you DDD for all the time you put into your forecast. I was looking forward to getting home all week and reading all the post.


----------



## adavis

Huge flakes in Hiram! Beautiful!!


----------



## Fletch_W

Would the center of the Low directly over my house be the reason for a baby crying alot more than normal?


----------



## DDD

adavis said:


> Huge flakes in Hiram! Beautiful!!



Yep... that could be our deformation band setting up on the west side of the city.  It will come down hard and fast and quickly accumulate.


----------



## sbfowler

I love riding the roller coaster with DDD, malak and all the GON crew. That's what winter weather in GA is like, a roller coaster. Up and downs, turns and burns... Thanks for leading this motley crew, DDD!


----------



## olered

Finally snowing in acworth


----------



## adavis

*Just north*



DDD said:


> Yep... that could be our deformation band setting up on the west side of the city.  It will come down hard and fast and quickly accumulate.


 just a little north and west of downtown Hiram. Come on deformation band!


----------



## deerbandit

Yard is almost white in the North Paulding area.


----------



## smokey30725

TBean95 said:


> I for one would be happy to reinvest for next year to your membership!  Just let us know when.  The folks at my school are always asking me what my weather guy says and I have learning so much from reading your posts and then watching the models!  I am afraid the snow we get tonight will only serve to tease the snow monster inside of me.  All kidding aside your services and those of the other "experts" on here are so valuable and appreciated!



Once this winter is in the books, I will put together another fundraiser for DDD and we will get him on the weather bell train for another year. I think malak oughta get a steak dinner as well.


----------



## weezzey

Big ol flakes here on the Douglasville Paulding line.... Big thanks DDD, and Malek


----------



## rospaw

smokey30725 said:


> Once this winter is in the books, I will put together another fundraiser for DDD and we will get him on the weather bell train for another year. I think malak oughta get a steak dinner as well.



I'm in again!


----------



## dsceviour

Let's hope King euro keeps this Miller A in sight!


----------



## DDD

Yall enjoy that snow on the West side because as the LPS pulls up the coast that band is going to fall apart and will probably rebuild somewhere in East GA headed towards SC.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> Let's hope King euro keeps this Miller A in sight!



The GFS has it coming in on Wednesday very positively tilted and moving fast.  The EURO is more Neutral tilted, slower and colder.  They are on 2 different islands but something is afoot for sure.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Wife said our yard in north paulding is just wet,not white.Burnt Hickory.


----------



## ryork

Still coming down good here in Bremen, deck, mulch, and all elevated surfaces are covered.


----------



## Fletch_W

DDD said:


> that band is going to fall apart and will probably rebuild somewhere in East GA headed towards SC.



East Georgia is big..... would Athens be included in this?


----------



## DDD

I am not lying... I want that band to come East.


----------



## deerbandit

DDD the Miller A event you are talking about when is that coming? I'm scheduled for back surgery February 1st.


----------



## DDD

Fletch_W said:


> East Georgia is big..... would Athens be included in this?



Something like this... and of all things, it will build from the south.  About 8AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## Patriot44

Jeff Raines said:


> Wife said our yard in north paulding is just wet,not white.Burnt Hickory.



Pretty much. Starting to accumulate but the low for us is 26. This could get pretty bad before morning. Everthing is saturated to the max and now covered with a mix/snow topping.

I'm about 1.3 miles east of blood.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD 

Do you think the band will move through Canton?


----------



## deerbandit

Jeff Raines said:


> Wife said our yard in north paulding is just wet,not white.Burnt Hickory.



We are in SevenHills.


----------



## DDD

deerbandit said:


> DDD the Miller A event you are talking about when is that coming? I'm scheduled for back surgery February 1st.



GFS on Wednesday

EURO says Friday


----------



## shakey gizzard

Coming down good in Cumming and not showing on radar!


----------



## Sweetwater

Jack squat here near Sweetwater park.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD
> 
> Do you think the band will move through Canton?



Yep.  Seems its headed that way.


----------



## jbird1

Gonna say we have a 1/2 inch here at the Forsyth-Dawson line and still coming down Light to moderately.  If that last band holds together I could see it spitting out another 1/2-1 inch.  Not bad for a "Miller B."  It's been fun.  Thanks to the weather guru's who keep us in the loop.


----------



## hmaddox

32 degrees in Acworth/Paulding :}


----------



## DDD

jbird1 said:


> Gonna say we have a 1/2 inch here at the Forsyth-Dawson line and still coming down Light to moderately.  If that last band holds together I could see it spitting out another 1/2-1 inch.  Not bad for a "Miller B."  It's been fun.  Thanks to the weather guru's who keep us in the loop.



That's a great point.  Probably the strongest Miller B I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm still at work in acworth,mars hill close to walmart.Mixture falling here temp is 34


----------



## DCHunter

Snow just started mixing in south douglas county


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> That's a great point.  Probably the strongest Miller B I have ever seen in my life.



You da man


----------



## Paymaster

Got a dusting on elevated surfaces here in Ephesus.


----------



## parisinthe20s

A minute ago I saw about five flakes. I hope the next system sticks around longer


----------



## smokey30725

It's barely spitting snow now here in Flintstone.


----------



## CharlesH

deerbandit said:


> We are in SevenHills.



That is where I am as well!  It's still coming down pretty good!


----------



## Shane Dockery

Small flakes here in 30066. Nothing sticking yet.


----------



## deerbandit

CharlesH said:


> That is where I am as well!  It's still coming down pretty good!



Hasn't slowed down to much on my end of SevenHills.


----------



## jf950y

Is the moisture getting cut off from moving on the east side of Atlanta because of the state of Florida? And I guess the moisture in the am is from tapping the Atlantic?


----------



## CharlesH

deerbandit said:


> Hasn't slowed down to much on my end of SevenHills.



Mine either, I wish this would continue all night, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


----------



## DDD

jf950y said:


> Is the moisture getting cut off from moving on the east side of Atlanta because of the state of Florida? And I guess the moisture in the am is from tapping the Atlantic?



No.  Main energy is moving NE.  The farther you get away from the center the less energy in the atmosphere to cause the lift to get precip.  

Thats why I say, the longer time slips by the better chance for it to simply go... poof!  and fall off the radar.


----------



## DDD

Uh-oh... I see holes forming...


----------



## dsceviour

So will we get more snow east of Atlanta or not?


----------



## jbird1

Looking forward to the 10-11 hour...the deformation band hour for my area.  It would be nice to see heavy snow.  It's still snowing at the moment even though the radar isn't really picking it up....I call it sugar snow.  All the moisture is being squeezed out of this turnip, no doubt.


----------



## Jeff Raines

CharlesH said:


> Mine either, I wish this would continue all night, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.



7 hills must be the snow island in Paulding.....My daughter is out on Mt.Olivet Road and says they have nothing there.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Looking forward to the 10-11 hour...the deformation band hour for my area.  It would be nice to see heavy snow.  It's still snowing at the moment even though the radar isn't really picking it up....I call it sugar snow.  All the moisture is being squeezed out of this turnip, no doubt.



I'm seeing the same over here.  Maybe .5" to 3/4"


----------



## parisinthe20s

Spitting a few flakes in holly springs not much but it's something.


----------



## Brewskis

Snow just turned back on in Canton. Coming down even better than the last two times. 32 degrees.


----------



## smokey30725

What's up with NW Georgia? No love so far other than some flurries?


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> I'm seeing the same over here.  Maybe .5" to 3/4"



I'm pretty happy with it.  This system was never billed as "the big one."  I told my kids "be happy you got to see something."  Not bad for a Friday night looking out at the flood lights watching the flakes fall.


----------



## Priest

Yeah...Canton is kicking in well now


----------



## lbzdually

smokey30725 said:


> What's up with NW Georgia? No love so far other than some flurries?



The snow dome in full effect.  Watching the radar and it should be filling up, but a big hole is forming over NW Georgia.


----------



## smokey30725

Poop


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

I can't remember, is the Miller B the one we want for GA Snow?


----------



## Priest

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I can't remember, is the Miller B the one we want for GA Snow?



Nope...A is what we want


----------



## DDD

What is crazy is, it's pouring snow in Maryland right now.  When I look at the RAP, it looks the same for 18 hours and beyond.


----------



## DDD

Priest said:


> Nope...A is what we want



Correct.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> What is crazy is, it's pouring snow in Maryland right now.  When I look at the RAP, it looks the same for 18 hours and beyond.



I'd be happy to take an hour or two of that


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> I fixed it.  Sorry.



Thanx


----------



## Resica

Have an inch and a half here in S.E. Pa. Been snowing lightly since 6:30.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Mother Nature didn't forget about us down on the southside. Big fat flakes a falling in the 30248. In the words of Rick Flair, Woooooo!


----------



## smokey30725

Aaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! Still nothing in NW Georgia!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Just under an inch in Sugar Valley.....looks pretty......wet....


----------



## DDD

Resica said:


> Have an inch and a half here in S.E. Pa. Been snowing lightly since 6:30.



Where are you on this map?


----------



## DDD

Marietta should be getting some heavy flakes right now.


----------



## mark-7mag

Bitteroot said:


> Just under an inch in Sugar Valley.....looks pretty......wet....



Where is sugar valley ?


----------



## smokey30725

I'm so disappointed....I'm convinced that there is a curse over us


----------



## ryork

*Still Snowing*

Has picked up again, has persisted for longer than I though it would based on the radar the last couple of hours. Just seems to regenerate itself right on top of us almost. Not a lot of snow by any means, but has over achieved relative to what I thought we would get say around 5:00 or so this evening. At that time I was beginning to wonder if we would see a flake.


----------



## DRB1313

DDD said:


> Marietta should be getting some heavy flakes right now.


Just Picked up a bit and just as quickly slowed back down. Very scattered dusting in the grass.


----------



## Match10Colt

Here just north of the 575/75 split... Constant small flakes falling. Air temp at 34.1°F.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Still snowing in Yorkville even though it didn't show on Fox 5 Live Radar just now on tv.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

mark-7mag said:


> Where is sugar valley ?



Calhoun


----------



## smokey30725

Reverse psychology wins again!


----------



## doenightmare

Dusting in Roswell - just keeps spitting.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Reverse psychology wins again!



You finally get some snow smokey?


----------



## Bitteroot

mark-7mag said:


> Where is sugar valley ?



NW of Calhoun. 6 miles.


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> You finally get some snow smokey?



Yes sir! Coming down pretty decently. Enough to get the kids fired up and that's what I wanted.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Very wet snow. I think all together I got less than half an inch. Still lightly spitting here and there but I think it's about done.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Yes sir! Coming down pretty decently. Enough to get the kids fired up and that's what I wanted.



Woot woot


----------



## blood on the ground

Looking forward to da doughnut cuttin after werk inda mornin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

blood on the ground said:


> Looking forward to da doughnut cuttin after werk inda mornin



I'll teach ya


----------



## Jeff Raines

blood on the ground said:


> Looking forward to da doughnut cuttin after werk inda mornin



Go to 7 hills,sounds like they got the most snow around


----------



## CharlesH

Jeff Raines said:


> Go to 7 hills,sounds like they got the most snow around



Not enough for that though!  We did get a nice dusting though and still had some small flakes when I checked a few minutes ago.  I can't complain!  I'm ready for another system now!


----------



## malak05

CharlesH said:


> Not enough for that though!  We did get a nice dusting though and still had some small flakes when I checked a few minutes ago.  I can't complain!  I'm ready for another system now!




Well looking about a 1/4 inch right now... some broken up bands still moving into out area for next few hours see how much can be squeezed out by morning all things considered fun chasing this storm now give us a good Miller A setup... watching the GFS run right now for this midweek potential


----------



## shakey gizzard

No ice, just enough snow, dead calm, all is good in the hood !


----------



## doenightmare

shakey gizzard said:


> No ice, just enough snow, dead calm, all is good in the hood !



This^^^ Got some color on the yard and ain't snowed in. Tomorrow is Saturday and I got urrands.


----------



## blood on the ground

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'll teach ya


no need my friend... but you can ride shotgun


Jeff Raines said:


> Go to 7 hills,sounds like they got the most snow around


I figure bates/lead mountain over to dabs will get me in enough trouble... don't want to brig a new meaning to knockout roses over in 7 hills!


CharlesH said:


> Not enough for that though!  We did get a nice dusting though and still had some small flakes when I checked a few minutes ago.  I can't complain!  I'm ready for another system now!



with the ice I don't need snow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Temp is right for the csra moisture is lacking, this system moved faster then predicted.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Come on Miller A


----------



## doenightmare

Mountainbuck said:


> Come on Miller A



What is this Miller A you speak of? I know about Miller Lite but wha?????


----------



## NickJ0381

Pls explain Miller A and when and what and why....etc


----------



## todd03blown

doenightmare said:


> What is this Miller A you speak of? I know about Miller Lite but wha?????



Miller A= awesome snow for GA


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'll leave that DDD or Malak


----------



## todd03blown

NickJ0381 said:


> Pls explain Miller A and when and what and why....etc



In simple terms:

A Miller A storm has a primary storm, with no secondary development, that rides up along the coast or spine of the Appalachians typically. The March 1993 Super Bomb was just one of these.

A Miller B has a primary storm track that comes out or Alberta, Canada that spawns a secondary storm along the east coast from the Carolina's all the way up the coast. The January 2005 Blizzard in New England was a classic Miller B.


----------



## stuart smith

Snowing steady in Butts County. Wild how this developed south of I-20 so quickly.


----------



## NickJ0381

Has been snowing on me in Suwanee since 830. Steady just small flakes. Thanks Todd for explaining that


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like its snowing plum down to Macon and most are sleeping and missing it


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like its snowing plum down to Macon and most are sleeping and missing it



yep... I wish it would stall out for a week


----------



## Eddy M.

Marietta -close to Cherokee County line ---1/2 inch on the deck,windy and the snow has stopped -- was hoping for more but at least no ICE -- woke up to no power this AM - getting ready for work by flashlight is a pain in the XXX


----------



## Patriot44

Very typical for us.  I was hoping for more, but not this round.  Maybe next.


----------



## K80Shooter

Hartwell is just getting a sprinkle of snow this morning at 6:00am. Nothing much expected, and the ground is patchy in covering. 30 degrees outside now.


----------



## humdandy

Big snowflakes in Statesboro this morning.

Not sticking of course.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

It's white outside in Thomson and snowing this am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

CSRA got snow


----------



## mikes3028

Got some flakes flying in Perry and Warner Robins this  morning.


----------



## nickel back

Time to say by to this one and move on to the next one. Just maybe the Miller A will be a little more giving than the Miller B was


----------



## Half-Pint

*East Dublin, GA*

Just wanted to report we have snow here! It is even sticking! Not much but I'll take it!


----------



## deerslayer357

Oglethorpe county got a good dusting, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

IMBY in Thomson. Still snowing too


----------



## Paymaster

Just a dusting in Ephesus. That is fine with me.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Holly springs still has some small flakes falling, not sticking, and boy is it windy.


----------



## fish hawk

another 2 in of rain
Overcast
29.9*
20 mph winds with 30 mph gust

I'd suggest all you winter lovers get out there and have a blast,this is your day!!!!


----------



## deerbandit

It looks to be still lightly snowing in Sevenhills (Dallas, Ga) area.


----------



## Twitcher

Live webcams from Helen and Gatlinburg.

http://www.resortcams.com/webcams/helen-ga/

http://www.cabinfevervacations.com/...bcam/?camp=Stoneoak&medium=tlink&source=sites


----------



## hmaddox

Snowing in Acworth again, pretty!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'm surpised how hard its still snowing here. Hasn't quit all morning


----------



## parisinthe20s

Still very lightly snowing by me, but my sister in ny is getting hammered


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

my truck


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Wife car


----------



## DDD

I am glad a good portion of the state got some white stuff!  I'm going to watch the models today for next week but I'm not as impressed with next week as I was with this storm this week. Long way to go though.


----------



## Buckfever 2

OMG !  It it coming down over here at crossroads.. near seven hills! It is sticking and blowing all over the road now! Ok... Have I died and gone to heaven


----------



## parisinthe20s

Started coming down a little bit harder. I'm surprised ,I thought it'd be gone by now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I am glad a good portion of the state got some white stuff!  I'm going to watch the models today for next week but I'm not as impressed with next week as I was with this storm this week. Long way to go though.



Thanks for your forecasts again. I thought it was petering out last night and was surprised when I looked out the window this morning. I thought it would have quit long before now. Good news, the roads a fine because of the temperature.


----------



## hmaddox

DDD - you were right - snow on Sat!


----------



## savreds

Wife just sent me a picture of a dusting they got up in St. George S.C. Just southeast of the I-95/I-26 interchange. That's about 90 miles north of me. Looks like some are pleasantly surprised that they got some snow, but there's a lot disappointed including my son up in Athens at UGA!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Snowing good in Canton now.


----------



## DDD

A nice bonus band has blown up west of Atlanta and in Atlanta. It's sunshine here.


----------



## tcward

DDD said:


> A nice bonus band has blown up west of Atlanta and in Atlanta. It's sunshine here.



Great! Get it out of here!


----------



## Brenda61979

Snowing in cumming ga


----------



## David C.

I'm in South Forsyth County, we got a light dusting late last night, and it is snowing a bit now.


----------



## WickedKwik

Still snowing good in Powder Springs. We have picked up another 1/4" or so since 8 a.m.


----------



## JonathanG2013

What pic app does everyone use to convert to post pics in here?


----------



## David C.

A few people in Western N. Carolina having fun right now.

http://www.skisugar.com/cams/

http://www.beechmountainresort.com/mountain/webcams/base-cam/


----------



## hmaddox

The snow faucet turned back on - streets are getting white - blowing like crazy!


----------



## jbird1

Looking for the new snowpack over the Eastern third to assist arctic air into the state this next week.  I'm not sure but I wouldn't think the models would account for this variable.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Playing in the snow.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> I am glad a good portion of the state got some white stuff!  I'm going to watch the models today for next week but I'm not as impressed with next week as I was with this storm this week. Long way to go though.



darn don't like the way that sounds.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I know you shouldn't put much stock in monthly forecasts, but the one I saw for February was very disappointing. It has highs in the 60s way too often. Hope they're wrong


----------



## mark-7mag

parisinthe20s said:


> I know you shouldn't put much stock in monthly forecasts, but the one I saw for February was very disappointing. It has highs in the 60s way too often. Hope they're wrong



 Good for crappie biting!


----------



## mammajamma

jbird1 said:


> Looking for the new snowpack over the Eastern third to assist arctic air into the state this next week.  I'm not sure but I wouldn't think the models would account for this variable.



I agree.  With frozen stuff on the ground for a day, and temps so low, I think anything's possible!


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD:  Was the moisture bloom over Atlanta caused by the urban heat island effect?  Seemed like a graphic example as I recall from school long ago.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> DDD:  Was the moisture bloom over Atlanta caused by the urban heat island effect?  Seemed like a graphic example as I recall from school long ago.



No. Upper air dynamics. That moisture came probably from the Virginia Coast / Atlantic Ocean.  It rode the upper atmosphere and fell out there.


----------



## DEERFU

DDD said:


> A nice bonus band has blown up west of Atlanta and in Atlanta. It's sunshine here.



Yep. We got a dusting here that was enough to cover the roads outta this band (Smyrna)


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD: Thanks for the response.  I should have been more precise and asked if the precipitation was caused by the urban heat lifting the available moisture to the point that it condensed and fell out.   Just trying to expand my weather understanding.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> DDD: Thanks for the response.  I should have been more precise and asked if the precipitation was caused by the urban heat lifting the available moisture to the point that it condensed and fell out.   Just trying to expand my weather understanding.



I don't think so. The atmosphere is squeezing out all available moisture. I think that's the extent of what you are seeing. 

Also the moisture is moving north to south on the west side of the city. It's probably more of an atmospheric reaction than the city pavement causing it.


----------



## smokey30725

Still spitting snow here in Flintstone. We might have gotten a half inch or so. The wind was so fierce it has blown most of it away.


----------



## smokey30725

parisinthe20s said:


> I know you shouldn't put much stock in monthly forecasts, but the one I saw for February was very disappointing. It has highs in the 60s way too often. Hope they're wrong



I saw that as well. It's got temps up near 70 for a week from this coming Monday.


----------



## jbird1

mammajamma said:


> I agree.  With frozen stuff on the ground for a day, and temps so low, I think anything's possible!



I'm more speaking to the 1-2 feet across the mid-Atlantic and Southern New England, but same philosophy.  Those snows are going to stick around for a bit.


----------



## malak05

Well Wednesday-Thursday via the GFS potential for overrunning classic Miller A track but Temps are the issue now Euro has storm too but it's slower and by Friday definitely to warm... so models giving hints but we need them to trend a 3-4 s
Degrees cooler


----------



## jbird1

malak05 said:


> Well Wednesday-Thursday via the GFS potential for overrunning classic Miller A track but Temps are the issue now Euro has storm too but it's slower and by Friday definitely to warm... so models giving hints but we need them to trend a 3-4 s
> Degrees cooler



I'm hoping the snow pack over the Eastern third will assist with this.


----------



## Patriot44

I really, really want to take the drone out, but not in this wind.....

Maybe after some beer later.


----------



## Scarion

It's been snowing in Tunnel Hill since 5 this morning, still coming down too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like its snowing plum down to Macon and most are sleeping and missing it


It was still there when I woke up


----------



## Keebs

snowflurries all the way down here in the 31750!!!  Not sticking, but pretty to see!


----------



## ryork

*Pics frm Haralson County*

We ended up with a decent little snow out of this system, definitely more than what I thought it would be around 5:00 PM yesterday. Pretty to look at, enough for my little one to sled in, and best I can tell not too bad on the roads.


----------



## Goddard

Enough in Canton for the kids to sled some today.    Still spitting out a little.


----------



## jbird1

Goddard said:


> Enough in Canton for the kids to sled some today.    Still spitting out a little.



Good Stuff!


----------



## malak05

Man this wind is go joke hardest the any thunderstorm winds minus it being a tornado... just had a old dead pine fall over and glance the house luckily not a direct hit and it was pretty dead busted into 3 pieces


----------



## Lee

Big tree down on some power lines on Nebo Rd in south Paulding.


----------



## smokey30725

Do the latest runs give us any hope for next week?


----------



## Gone Fishing

Three hours to deice in Atlanta and we are finally in the air.  Insane.


----------



## malak05

Well CMC and GFS both show a good signal for Wednesday storm both are cold enough and have low GFS a Lil suppressed but that's okay for now...

The Euro is similar with low but slower and Temps by weekend are not supportive of snow so we got something to watch... The CMC map gives a gen


----------



## doenightmare

malak05 said:


> well cmc and gfs both show a good signal for wednesday storm both are cold enough and have low gfs a lil suppressed but that's okay for now...
> 
> The euro is similar with low but slower and temps by weekend are not supportive of snow so we got something to watch... The cmc map gives a gen


----------



## DDD

I am not impressed for next Friday at all.  The GFS and the Canadian are a "Cold Air Chasing Moisture" scenario.  Canadian has a cold bias and that was exposed with the last system.  GFS snow maps only paint a trace of snow and that's because it's a fast mover.  In my experience these cold chasing moisture systems NEVER work out for us.  Models always see it and reality is it never happens.

EURO turns the heat on and it's all rain all the way to Ohio.

Now, that said, it could change it's mind and waffle back the other way.  The GFS did have a big storm yesterday in the 12 day window but it has lost that thinking now as well.

There is not a lot to talk about winter weather wise.  I will keep my eyes peeled but I am not impressed when looking for some winter weather here.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang. There was so much hype early on. Has it just fizzled or is Mother Nature trying to lull us into a sense of complacency and then attack us out of the blue?


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> I am not impressed for next Friday at all.  The GFS and the Canadian are a "Cold Air Chasing Moisture" scenario.  Canadian has a cold bias and that was exposed with the last system.  GFS snow maps only paint a trace of snow and that's because it's a fast mover.  In my experience these cold chasing moisture systems NEVER work out for us.  Models always see it and reality is it never happens.
> 
> EURO turns the heat on and it's all rain all the way to Ohio.
> 
> Now, that said, it could change it's mind and waffle back the other way.  The GFS did have a big storm yesterday in the 12 day window but it has lost that thinking now as well.
> 
> There is not a lot to talk about winter weather wise.  I will keep my eyes peeled but I am not impressed when looking for some winter weather here.



Not good,also has the long rang changed for the winter...hearing some chatter that it has to the warm side?


----------



## jbird1

Last year's snow was on February 25th


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> Where are you on this map?



In the southeastern corner of Pa. The county that borders Maryland and Delaware. Sorry , been shoveling all day.


----------



## Resica

Getting hammered here. Shoveling stinks. Windy with heavy, heavy snow. Hard to tell how much because its blowing everywhere. I'd say over 2 feet at this point. Still have  several hours left with some snow rates at 2-4 inches per hour.


----------



## Resica

Been snowing since 6:30 last night.


----------



## swamppirate

Is this Virginia or Alaska? Come on...Spring!


----------



## fireman401

Well I guess I got my snow for a bit.  Saw a few flakes blow by today.  Still looking for a repeat of 1973!


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> I am not impressed for next Friday at all.  The GFS and the Canadian are a "Cold Air Chasing Moisture" scenario.  Canadian has a cold bias and that was exposed with the last system.  GFS snow maps only paint a trace of snow and that's because it's a fast mover.  In my experience these cold chasing moisture systems NEVER work out for us.  Models always see it and reality is it never happens.
> 
> EURO turns the heat on and it's all rain all the way to Ohio.
> 
> Now, that said, it could change it's mind and waffle back the other way.  The GFS did have a big storm yesterday in the 12 day window but it has lost that thinking now as well.
> 
> There is not a lot to talk about winter weather wise.  I will keep my eyes peeled but I am not impressed when looking for some winter weather here.




That stinks.... Since the rest of winter isn't looking to promising in the near future. I say bring on warmer temps, spring bass, and kid baseball.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I'm looking foward to the 60 degree weather next weekend! Be a good break and a good way to start off February.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm definitely not looking forward to spring or summer. It's like a sweating, miserable endurance test. Allergies.Not to mention your alcohol is always ruined by nature.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks like we need some of you to visit the bragging board and post pics in the outdoor thread! 
Snow... Little kids... Big kids it doesn't matter!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

tree cutter 08 said:


> I'm looking foward to the 60 degree weather next weekend! Be a good break and a good way to start off February.



Me too. Looking foward to fishing up yonder next weekend


----------



## leroy

we had no more than a big frost in our part of hart co.


----------



## smokey30725

The next system owes Flintstone and NW Georgia big. A small dusting is all we got and the wind blew most of that away.


----------



## malak05

Well still keeping a eye on the Wednesday/Thursday event... All models are pointing to a low taking a classic Miller A track this week currently it is a overrunning event all but Euro have it close to something Euro is just slow with arrival and speed so it's not until Friday and by then Temps are definitely not supportive...

Over running events cold chasing moisture scenarios are hard to verify for because it's all timing and has to line up right for something... now if they do it can lead to a good SE snowfalls
January 1988, Christmas 2010, and I believe snowpocalypse were all overrunning events.

No one should get hope's up on this but it is something to watch currently the models are "close" and timing of system, cold, even time of day have huge impacts on this and we do have new snow-pack does have limited impact on Temps at certain levels and IMHO the times we get significant snowfall I past many years it seems Georgia just misses a system further impacts north of us and we then cash in a little later???


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks malak fingers crossed


----------



## smokey30725

Can anyone interpret the Mexican's Twitter postings about severe weather potential for February 2-3?


----------



## parisinthe20s

Could you post his Twitter link? I've looked but I just can't find it!


----------



## JonathanG2013

His twitter is @hree58


----------



## parisinthe20s

JonathanG2013 said:


> His twitter is @hree58



Thanks !


----------



## jbird1

There's a lot of time left on the clock.  Last year we got good action in late Feb.  I would like to see an extended, severe cold outbreak work into the deep South.  This would eliminate the cold chasing moisture scenario, prep the surfaces for good accumulation, and also kill some of the bugs hibernating below the surface.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bring on the rain


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> There's a lot of time left on the clock.  Last year we got good action in late Feb.  I would like to see an extended, severe cold outbreak work into the deep South.  This would eliminate the cold chasing moisture scenario, prep the surfaces for good accumulation, and also kill some of the bugs hibernating below the surface.


Blizzard of 93 was in March. We want be outta the woods till nearly turkey season


----------



## Mountainbuck

Malak what's it doing


----------



## jbird1

The Farmer's Almanac says stick a fork in it...I'm going to keep the faith though.


----------



## nickel back

All the chatter I have read says winter is warming up....Woluld Like to know DDD thoughts on it though


----------



## hmaddox

DDD - is the 28th a wash at this point?


----------



## malak05

Mountainbuck said:


> Malak what's it doing



Well the over-running event is not showing strong signs for Wednesday-Thursday event generally cold ain't getting there but the look can always change in upcoming models. 

Euro teases NE Georgia & Carolina with some snow Thursday-Friday


----------



## malak05

Example A: All that lovely blue cold we would need over MS/AL by Wednesday Morning not over Texas we need that cold progression to speed up to give GA a shot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Winter is Over folks

Enjoy the rain


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Blizzard of 93 was in March. We want be outta the woods till nearly turkey season



Or later, my dad's birthday is April 4th and I have seen it snow on that day one time my life... (ATL snow)!!!
I can't remember exactly how much I can just remember it caught everyone off guard and it was enough to make a total mess of the roads!


----------



## malak05

18z GFS is a little closer...haha I'm really baiting myself here


----------



## Matthew6

malak05 said:


> 18z GFS is a little closer...haha I'm really baiting myself here


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>



Somewhere around 28 or 30 inches Matthew. Holy Moly.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Resica said:


> Somewhere around 28 or 30 inches Matthew. Holy Moly.



Pics Resica, pics!!


----------



## Resica

I'll try to get some tomorrow when I'm out.


----------



## Resica

More snow.


----------



## GA DAWG

That stuff want never melt.


----------



## Resica

Time to break out the snow shoes I reckon.


----------



## jbird1

blood on the ground said:


> Or later, my dad's birthday is April 4th and I have seen it snow on that day one time my life... (ATL snow)!!!
> I can't remember exactly how much I can just remember it caught everyone off guard and it was enough to make a total mess of the roads!



I remember that one...I want to say '83.  It was supposed to rain and I woke up to big, huge flakes raining down.  We lived in Cobb at the time...think it was 6" or so.


----------



## tr21

man if we ever have a snow like that in GA. they'll close the state for a whole year !


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Time to break out the snow shoes I reckon.



wow. that would shut this place down


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> wow. that would shut this place down



Yes! And it would be awesome


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



lol...what winter


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



Yep... It's over we had about a 3 week winter.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



Whatchew talkin bout Willis?


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



Dang it. Guess it's time to get ready for mosquitos, humidity, snakes, wasps, severe weather, grass mowing, constant sweating, and all the other related fun that comes with the 11.5 months of warm / hot weather we get down here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'll go along with this being the end of winter so long as we don't go straight to summer. An extended spring would be awesome.


----------



## nickel back

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'll go along with this being the end of winter so long as we don't go straight to summer. An extended spring would be awesome.



lol...we will take what mother nature gives us, its not like its up to us


----------



## blood on the ground

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'll go along with this being the end of winter so long as we don't go straight to summer. An extended spring would be awesome.



That will never happen..... LOL


----------



## Milkman

PappyHoel said:


> Yep... It's over we had about a 3 week winter.



Precisely the reason there are so many "immigrants" here from the frozen north.  Those winters are brutal.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

nickel back said:


> lol...we will take what mother nature gives us, its not like its up to us



Purtimuch. 



blood on the ground said:


> That will never happen..... LOL



I can hope, though.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



As much as I enjoy our little snowfalls, I welcome warmer(not hot) weather with open arms!! Longer fishing season!!


----------



## smokey30725

What happened to this being the Super Godzilla El Nino that was going to bring us the winter of the century? Was all the hype for nothing or is there still something waiting out there to strike?


----------



## Priest

smokey30725 said:


> What happened to this being the Super Godzilla El Nino that was going to bring us the winter of the century? Was all the hype for nothing or is there still something waiting out there to strike?



The Super Duper El Niño was and is happening.  All that rain....yeah, that the El Niño.  The East coast getting buried in record snow, yeah El Niño.  Just because the cold didnt line up perfectly for all our rain to turn into a blizzard doesnt mean it isnt happening.  It has brought areas of the south the winter of the century. DC is under enough snow they are saying some roads will be closed for weeks.


and as much as you guys dont want to hear it.....DC is in the south. They just dont act like it.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed winter in Ga. Unless March has a surprise in store for us, this one's done.



Mexican, quit wish casting.


----------



## DDD

Winter is not over and every one of you that says yep it's done, no posting for you when it comes back.

This strong of an El Nino is going to have rubber band effects, it's going to snap and swing a lot.  

Long range models are worthless.  You have to understand where the Mexican is coming from.  He wants Spring and twisty things to talk about.  Don't get lost in his wishcasting for winter to die.  He hugs his long range models too much... sleeps with them at night too.


----------



## DDD

Let's take the CFSv2 for example.  The Mexican loves, loves, loves this model.  He must have ignored her fortune tellings.  4 of 4 panels have us in snow.

Quit freaking out people... gotta be patient.  Hard to believe some of you actually fish or hunt.


----------



## Priest

DDD said:


> Let's take the CFSv2 for example.  The Mexican loves, loves, loves this model.  He must have ignored her fortune tellings.  4 of 4 panels have us in snow.
> 
> Quit freaking out people... gotta be patient.  Hard to believe some of you actually fish or hunt.



I'll take a panel 2 with a side of panel 3 to go


----------



## doenightmare

Thanks for getting me off the ledge 3D.


----------



## PappyHoel

He always sucks me back in with his 10 day wishcasts


----------



## savreds

DDD said:


> Let's take the CFSv2 for example.  The Mexican loves, loves, loves this model.  He must have ignored her fortune tellings.  4 of 4 panels have us in snow.
> 
> Quit freaking out people... gotta be patient.  Hard to believe some of you actually fish or hunt.



I don't like panel 1,2,3 or 4!!!


----------



## Buckfever 2

I know this is a reach but....DDD, when do you see our next chance of ANY frozen stuff ?


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D saves the day for winter lovers everywhere!


----------



## GA DAWG

I doubt we even have to make a new thread.


----------



## CamoDawg85

smokey30725 said:


> Dang it. Guess it's time to get ready for mosquitos, humidity, snakes, wasps, severe weather, grass mowing, constant sweating, and all the other related fun that comes with the 11.5 months of warm / hot weather we get down here.



This ^^^ and love the new avy by the way smokey.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DDD, I know these weather apps aren't reliable for forecasting, but is there any credibility to a threat of wintry mix up here for Wednesday of this week?


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D is still on board, so that's good enough for me. I take full confidence in his forecasts...........


----------



## smokey30725

CamoDawg85 said:


> This ^^^ and love the new avy by the way smokey.



It pretty well described how I felt this morning....


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> DDD, I know these weather apps aren't reliable for forecasting, but is there any credibility to a threat of wintry mix up here for Wednesday of this week?



It's possible. It would be light and quick at best. At least based on current modeling. I am watching the euro run now.


----------



## DDD

Buckfever 2 said:


> I know this is a reach but....DDD, when do you see our next chance of ANY frozen stuff ?



The NAO takes a dip in the right direction on Feb 4th. I would look for something between Feb 7-12. 

Long long long way off. 

Ever cast a top water plug a long way and you watch it all the way back to the boat anticipating a blow up?  That's me the next 7 days.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD said:


> The NAO takes a dip in the right direction on Feb 4th. I would look for something between Feb 7-12.
> 
> Long long long way off.
> 
> Ever cast a top water plug a long way and you watch it all the way back to the boat anticipating a blow up?  That's me the next 7 days.



DDD

I bet you get just as excited when you see a fish blow up on the plug as you do when you see a big snow storm coming on on the models.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD
> 
> I bet you get just as excited when you see a fish blow up on the plug as you do when you see a big snow storm coming on on the models.



Fo SURE!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> The NAO takes a dip in the right direction on Feb 4th. I would look for something between Feb 7-12.
> 
> Long long long way off.
> 
> Ever cast a top water plug a long way and you watch it all the way back to the boat anticipating a blow up?  That's me the next 7 days.



Nope, what's that like?


----------



## PappyHoel

How much for Dawsonville?


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> How much for Dawsonville?



there's one in every crowd......


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> there's one in every crowd......



Nah, that's not an IMBY, that's an IHBY, his/her back yard. That's allowed.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Nah, that's not an IMBY, that's an IHBY, his/her back yard. That's allowed.



Motion granted on the grounds of ambiguity.


----------



## jbird1

Still have a little bit of snow on the ground in the pine island on the North side of the house...better go make one last snowball before it's gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> DDD, I know these weather apps aren't reliable for forecasting, but is there any credibility to a threat of wintry mix up here for Wednesday of this week?



If up here means Ontario Canada your chances go up slightly.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If up here means Ontario Canada your chances go up slightly.



Quantify "slightly".


----------



## greg_n_clayton

DDD said:


> The NAO takes a dip in the right direction on Feb 4th. I would look for something between Feb 7-12.
> 
> Long long long way off.
> 
> Ever cast a top water plug a long way and you watch it all the way back to the boat anticipating a blow up?  That's me the next 7 days.



There was freezing something for a number of years on 2-6 before the cycle was broken !! It being my birthday day is the reason it stuck in my mind !!


----------



## Resica

A few from today. About 4 1/2 feet on the barn roof. Used a snow rake to get some off, weren't comfortable going on the metal roof.


----------



## Resica

A couple more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> How much for Dawsonville?



I'll give you $300. Nice place but it needs some fixin up.


----------



## Jeff C.

Resica said:


> A few from today. About 4 1/2 feet on the barn roof. Used a snow rake to get some off, weren't comfortable going on the metal roof.



A snow rake? Never heard of it!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Resica said:


> A few from today. About 4 1/2 feet on the barn roof. Used a snow rake to get some off, weren't comfortable going on the metal roof.



Wouldn't the snow break your fall if you slid off the roof?


----------



## Resica

Jeff C. said:


> A snow rake? Never heard of it!!!


They're popular in places like Buffalo and Syracuse.


Crakajak said:


> Wouldn't the snow break your fall if you slid off the roof?


If you didn't beat it to the ground.


----------



## smokey30725

Winter, come baaaaaacccckkkkkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elandil

Resica said:


> A few from today. About 4 1/2 feet on the barn roof. Used a snow rake to get some off, weren't comfortable going on the metal roof.



I believe that's whats known as Snow Porn...


----------



## Crakajak

I need a good snow day or to.Just saying......


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Winter, come baaaaaacccckkkkkk!!!!!!!!!



Love the avatar pic Smokey!

And yes, I can't wait to swelter in the heat!


----------



## jcountry

Matt East says February will bring a colder pattern


----------



## shakey gizzard

jcountry said:


> Matt East says February will bring a colder pattern



Yep! And a dump'n!


----------



## CamoDawg85

jcountry said:


> Matt East says February will bring a colder pattern



Bring
It
On


----------



## malak05

Yeah looking at a short warm-up thru end of month and first few days then goes back into a cold favorable setup... oh and it's out in fantasy land but GFS on Feb 11th is a dandy of a snow solution


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> Yeah looking at a short warm-up thru end of month and first few days then goes back into a cold favorable setup... oh and it's out in fantasy land but GFS on Feb 11th is a dandy of a snow solution



Beagles, assemble!


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it, we need to be discussing snow, not severe weather!


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Dang it, we need to be discussing snow, not severe weather!



Snow is  considered severe weather  in Ga.


----------



## DDD

I have my eye on next weekend for a SE snowstorm. 

The Mexican has his eyes on the severe risk Tuesday and that is first and foremost. If the instability as modeled comes to fruition it will be bad between here and Mississippi. Then possible snow on Sunday. Crazy!


----------



## PappyHoel

Don't toy with my emotions.  It's cold rain


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I have my eye on next weekend for a SE snowstorm.
> 
> The Mexican has his eyes on the severe risk Tuesday and that is first and foremost. If the instability as modeled comes to fruition it will be bad between here and Mississippi. Then possible snow on Sunday. Crazy!



Weather like a yo yo this year. I recon we have to hang on for the ride!


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I have my eye on next weekend for a SE snowstorm.
> 
> The Mexican has his eyes on the severe risk Tuesday and that is first and foremost. If the instability as modeled comes to fruition it will be bad between here and Mississippi. Then possible snow on Sunday. Crazy!



Preach it bro!


----------



## savreds

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Weather like a yo yo this year. I recon we have to hang on for the ride!



Well DDD did say that with the el nino it would be like a rubber band effect if'n I remember correctly


----------



## DDD

savreds said:


> Well DDD did say that with the el nino it would be like a rubber band effect if'n I remember correctly



Yes. I would term the next 14 days "Wild Swings" from one extreme to the other and back.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Build a snowman...let go fishing...lets build another snowman kinda weather lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Seriously, I appreciate the updates DDD. Folks at work hit me up every time they hear the word snow lol


----------



## smokey30725

Just a couple more posts until we hit 1000!


----------



## GA DAWG

The ground is rotten. I have to ride around the house in 4wd. Maybe it will dry up one of these days.


----------



## DDD

Someone please shut this one down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Turn the page and lets see the new one.


----------



## nickel back




----------



## JDUKE

My first post, is the last post on this thread........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

See the new Jaun


----------

